# Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2007)

Einem Freund von mir ist es letztens passiert,das er beim Nacht-
angeln an unserem See eine Begegnung mit einem offensichtlich
gestörten Mensch hatte.Er saß da und angelte vor sich hin,als
er hinter sich ein Rascheln hörte,er fingerte nach seiner Taschenlampe und als er sie einschaltete und sich rumdrehte,stellten sich ihm alle seine noch vorhandenen Haare.
Da stand ein Typ in kompletter Ninja Austattung,ganz in schwarz
gekleidet,und nur die Augen sichtbar.
Das Schlimmste war wohl,das hinter seinem Kopf noch der Griff
eines Samureischwertes sichtbar war.
Der Typ verschwand dann glücklicherweise ohne ein Wort,aber
mein Kumpel war verständlicherweise fertig mit den Nerven und
hat inzwischen keine Lust mehr allein Nachts drausen zu sitzen.
Er denk auch darüber nach sich wieder einen Hund zu holen,aber sicherlich keinen lieben.
Wem ist Ähnliches schon passiert?

Taxidermist


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Sag dem Ninja einfach "abbuzze". #6


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Irgendwann dieses Jahr fischte ich im Trinkwasserschutzgebiet, wo nur angler zutritt haben. Nachts bist Du da in der Regel ganz alleine und dazu ist da absoluter Jungel! Normalerweise verirrt sich da niemand hin, aber eines abends so gegen 23.30 als ich mich gerade liegenfertig gemacht hatte hörte ich jemand auf meine Buhne kommen. Als er meinen Schirm sah, blieb er einen Moment stehen und verschwand dann hastig im Jungel, eine Angel oder ähnliches habe ich nicht gesehen und als ich am nächsten Morgen in der Liste nachschaute in der wir uns beim betreten des Gebiets eintragen müssen gab es keinen Eintrag.
Ich frage mich bis Heute wer das war und wass er da wollte!?

Einmal fischte ich mit der Spinnrute im dunkeln, als plötzlich ein Pitt Bull hinter mir stand! Es war weit und breit niemand zu sehen. Da ich ich einige Hunde kenne die verdammt arlergisch auf Ruten reagieren ging meine Hand automatisch zur Messerscheide an meinem Gürtel... Glücklicherweise verschwand der Hund nachdem er mich ca. 45 sekunden gemustert hatte wieder in der Dunkelheit.


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Sag dem Ninja einfach "abbuzze". #6


 
Was für kaputte Typen...#d

Ich kenne allerdings auch jemanden, der nachts mit Schwertern bewaffnet durch die Wälder schleicht und das "cool" findet! Bis er mal an jemanden gerät, der das nicht unbedingt "cool" findet und ihm den Verstand mit Kaliber 45 ausknipst...|kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

http://www.preistrend.de/img/art/24550.jpg

Immer dabei wenn es über Nacht geht, das Teil geht als überdimensionierter Fischtöter durch

EDIT:

was in die Richtung nicht direkt aber immer mal wieder ungebetene Leute die mich und Kumpels nerfen wollten.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@DenniLo,besser als nichts,ich würde mit dem Ding trotzdem nur ungern gegen ein Schwert
antreten.Dann schon lieber die von Brassenwürger vorgeschlagene 45er.

Taxidermist


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@all

Nen Ochsenziemer ist das legalste. :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Nen Ochsenziemer ist das legalste. :m


 
Den trage ich doch sowieso immer bei mir...#6


----------



## bounceya (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich weis schon warum ich in letzter Zeit immer mein Überlebensmesser dabei habe...


----------



## Hai2 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

und dann ist es nur nen harmloser Irrer der den Schock seines Lebens bekommt^^ wir sind immer zu zweit los jeder hat sein Finnenmesser dabei, das muss reichen, warum sollte mir jemand was tun?? Okay es wurde schon mit Katoffelkanonen auf Angler geschossen^^


----------



## Master_Bown (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

echt krass!

Ich saß letztes Jahr im Herbst auf Karpfen an einem sonnigen Nachmittag an unserem Vereinsteich, als plötlich das Gras neben mir raschelte. Nach genauerem Hinsehen sah ich ein halbstarken Jungen in Tarnklamotten, der mit einem selbstgebauten Holzgewehr an mir vorbei robbte. Nachdem er bemerkte, dass ich ihn bemerkt habe schaute er mich an, nahm den Zeigefinger an den Mund und machte *bsssst* und robbte weiter.

Dabei hatte ich nur ein Radler zu mir genommen |uhoh:

Gibt echt verdammt kranke Leuts.


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hab am Wasser mal nen Angler! gesehen, der sich gegen die Schnaken nen BW-Benzinkanister mit Diesel über den Buckel gekippt hat. #q


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hab am Wasser mal nen Angler! gesehen, der sich gegen die Schnaken nen BW-Benzinkanister mit Diesel über den Buckel gekippt hat. #q


 
Dann kann man ja nur hoffen das dieser Kamerad Nichtraucher ist oder vielleicht war???#d

Auf solche Ideen können auch nur Menschen kommen...

Aber die Story mit dem robbenden ( in BW-Sprache gleiten) Halbstarken fand ich schon klasse...


----------



## sorgiew (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

looooooooooll ich lach mich kaputt und das um so eine uhrzeit


also ich muss sagen meine einzigen feinde am gewässer waren bisher tierischer natur oder eben ein schneider #6


bin eigentlich sehr oft alleine unterwegs - aber ich klopfe jetzt vorsichtshalber mal auf holz



hatte noch nie probleme mit halbstarken oder verrückten oder ähnlichem.


kann aber auch an meiner erscheinung liegen (bin nicht gerade zart)


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @DenniLo,besser als nichts,ich würde mit dem Ding trotzdem nur ungern gegen ein Schwert
> antreten.Dann schon lieber die von Brassenwürger vorgeschlagene 45er.
> 
> Taxidermist



Ja schon klar ist der Schwinger nicht das beste, aber wen ich mir die vorgeschlagene 45 schnappe, dann knipse ich dem jenigen welchen ganz sicher das Licht aus und für solche Hirnies will ich nicht in den Knast.


----------



## Jaws (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> echt krass!
> 
> Ich saß letztes Jahr im Herbst auf Karpfen an einem sonnigen Nachmittag an unserem Vereinsteich, als plötlich das Gras neben mir raschelte. Nach genauerem Hinsehen sah ich ein halbstarken Jungen in Tarnklamotten, der mit einem selbstgebauten Holzgewehr an mir vorbei robbte. Nachdem er bemerkte, dass ich ihn bemerkt habe schaute er mich an, nahm den Zeigefinger an den Mund und machte *bsssst* und robbte weiter.
> 
> ...


 

und du hast nicht geraucht???


----------



## Hamburgo (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Och, keine Angst vor den Schwarzgekleideten:q Die spielen nur im Dunklen miteinander: Kriegst du mich oder ich dich,:q jedenfalls hier im Hamburger Stadtpark, aber einen gehörigen Schreck kriegt man da schon, ist ja auch verständlich:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Du brauchst bei einem Ninja nur erwähnen, dass du Chuck Norris kennst!:q
Dann läuft er sofort panisch kreischend davon...

Also, keine Angst vor solch schwarz gekleideten Spinnern.
Die haben's auch nicht leicht!|bla:


----------



## rob (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

muhahahahaaa das ist ja mal eine geniale geschichte:m
dafür danke...wenn ich mir das bildlich vorstelle?...
eventuell sollte man karate lernen :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JiNrU7jEk


----------



## heinzrch (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

ein Döschen Pfefferspray ist in solchen Situationen ungemein hilfreich...


----------



## Parasol (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @DenniLo,besser als nichts,ich würde mit dem Ding trotzdem nur ungern gegen ein Schwert
> antreten.Dann schon lieber die von Brassenwürger vorgeschlagene 45er.
> 
> Taxidermist



Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass nachts jemand mit einem .45 unterwegs ist, wird mir mehr Angst, als wenn Ninja-Spieler ihre Übungen absolvieren. Wer so bewaffnet z.B. zum Angeln geht, ist wahrscheinlich ein ängstlicher und schreckhafte Typ und macht den Finger krumm, ohne eine zwingende Gefahr. Dann kann man sich mit so ungleichen Mitteln sich nicht mehr auf den Notwehr-§ berufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Parasol,das ist wohl etwas missverständlich rüber gekommen,ich bin mit meiner Antwort
nur auf DenniLo's Vorschlag eingegangen,einen Baseballschläger zu benutzen.Und meinte
das mit der 45er eigentlich mit leichter Ironie,aber ich muss zugeben das war nicht deutlich
genug.
Ich bin 1,92m groß und ca.110kg schwer,nicht gerade ängstlich,und durchaus in der Lage
mich zur Wehr zu setzen.Bis auf einen derben Knüppel,den ich nachts so wie so immer dabei habe,lehne ich es ab mich beim angeln zu bewaffnen.
Der Knüppel hat mir schon mehrmals genutzt,so z.b.dabei meinen Hund vor den Angriffen
anderer Tölen zu schützen(40Kg,aber zu gut für diese Welt).Außerdem schleicht bei uns
am See noch so einiges andere Gesindel rum(Spanner und ähnliches Gesocks)
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde auch mal im Rahmen einer wilden Party geschossen,und ich
kann euch versichern mann fühlt sich dann hinter seinen Knicklichtposen ziemlich unwohl.
Die von mir angerufenen Sheriffs,waren eigentlich nur an meinen Personalien interessiert 
und es kam in dieser Nacht niemand raus.Sie haben es wahrscheinlich nicht geschafft die
Jungs von der GsG9 zu wecken.(war schon wieder Ironie)
Wenn ich mich mit ner Knarre bewaffnen würde,wäre ich keinen Deut besser als der Idiot
der meinen Freund so erschreckt hat.Ne anständige Tracht Prügel hätte er dennoch verdient,der kaputte Ninja.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenzocker (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise:

Vielleciht hat der Ninja sich gedacht, schon wieder so ein Spinner der Mitten in der Nacht auf Knicklichtposen starrt.....:vik:


----------



## Mike85 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also so manchmal ist es Abends am Rhein auch schonmal ganz schön unangenehm... ne Schreckschuss mit Pfefferpatronen ist da doch ne erleichterung...natürlich ist das nur die allerletzte Lösung...


----------



## Saag (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



jkc schrieb:


> Irgendwann dieses Jahr fischte ich im Trinkwasserschutzgebiet, wo nur angler zutritt haben. Nachts bist Du da in der Regel ganz alleine und dazu ist da absoluter Jungel! Normalerweise verirrt sich da niemand hin, aber eines abends so gegen 23.30 als ich mich gerade liegenfertig gemacht hatte hörte ich jemand auf meine Buhne kommen. Als er meinen Schirm sah, blieb er einen Moment stehen und verschwand dann hastig im Jungel, eine Angel oder ähnliches habe ich nicht gesehen und als ich am nächsten Morgen in der Liste nachschaute in der wir uns beim betreten des Gebiets eintragen müssen gab es keinen Eintrag.
> Ich frage mich bis Heute wer das war und wass er da wollte!?
> 
> Einmal fischte ich mit der Spinnrute im dunkeln, als plötzlich ein Pitt Bull hinter mir stand! Es war weit und breit niemand zu sehen. Da ich ich einige Hunde kenne die verdammt arlergisch auf Ruten reagieren ging meine Hand automatisch zur Messerscheide an meinem Gürtel... Glücklicherweise verschwand der Hund nachdem er mich ca. 45 sekunden gemustert hatte wieder in der Dunkelheit.



Also eins wüsste ich....da wo DU warst würdest mich net mal hin bringen wenn da ne komplettes Batalion samt Aufklärungshubschrauber wäre|abgelehn ...NEVER!!!

Also ich bin da muss ich zugeben nen echter "Schisshase"....liegt vielleicht daran das sich mich als ich noch sehr jung war,bei den Pfadfindern zur Nachtwache abkomandiert haben und ich da meine ersten "grausamen" Erlebungen gemacht hab.

Wenn Nachst schon allein weg bin,dann nur da wo mein Auto neben mir steht für den großen Flutstrahler und wo ich drin pennen kann,dann muss meine große Mag Light mit und meine Schreckschuss-Pistole ist auch immer am Mann....ohne das würd ich glaub keine Nacht allein da drausen überstehn:c#d


----------



## heinzrch (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

|kopfkratSchreckschuss mit Pfefferpatronen ? - da kommen doch glatt die Kindheitserinnerungen mit dem Räuber Hotzenplotz wieder hoch, der hatte so ne Pfefferpistole....
Gibts das wirklich ? - ich dachte bisher, es gibt nur dieses Pfefferspray in so Döschen, die man gerne mal mit der Ballistol Spraydose verwechselt :m


----------



## Lümmy (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also Pfefferpatronen kenne ich auch nicht dafür. Gaspatronen gibt es aber auf jeden Fall, denn die habe ich auch nachts am See am Mann....


----------



## Mike85 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Es gibt Patronen mit Pfefferfüllung...dort ist der Reizstoff Noviamid drin...müsste das gleiche wie in den Dosen sein...

Ist normalerweise zur Abwehr von Tieren gedacht...
sehr Wirksam!


----------



## Naglfar (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Schreckschuss am Mann? Ich dachte, dass man mittlerweile für den Besitz den kleinen Waffenschein braucht. Und mit sich mittschleppen war doch früher auch nicht erlaubt, oder?

Mir ist an manchen Stellen auch nicht wohl, wenn ich allein am Wasser bin. Da hilft auch kein Knüppel oder ne Gaser (ne, muß nicht sein). Am besten man nimmt sich einen Kumpel mit. Besser als ne Gaser!

Ich kannte mal einen Typen, der auch gern mal im dunkeln mit dem Schwert rumfuchtelte. Allein der Besitz seiner Schwerter ist schon abartig. Und dieser zögerte auch nicht auf Menschen einzuhacken, wenn er sich bedroht fühlte.


----------



## Sxxlflx (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Also Pfefferpatronen kenne ich auch nicht dafür. Gaspatronen gibt es aber auf jeden Fall, denn die habe ich auch nachts am See am Mann....



sehr gut wenn der angreifer den wind im rücken hat...

bietet ihm einfach nen bierchen an..Ninjas haben auch Durst...|rolleyes


----------



## Lümmy (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Soulfly schrieb:


> sehr gut wenn der angreifer den wind im rücken hat...
> 
> bietet ihm einfach nen bierchen an..Ninjas haben auch Durst...|rolleyes


 
Das ja natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit.... Hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht|kopfkrat Werde ich mir merken und ggf ausprobieren....#6


----------



## Saag (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Naglfar schrieb:


> Schreckschuss am Mann? Ich dachte, dass man mittlerweile für den Besitz den kleinen Waffenschein braucht. Und mit sich mittschleppen war doch früher auch nicht erlaubt, oder?
> 
> Mir ist an manchen Stellen auch nicht wohl, wenn ich allein am Wasser bin. Da hilft auch kein Knüppel oder ne Gaser (ne, muß nicht sein). Am besten man nimmt sich einen Kumpel mit. Besser als ne Gaser!
> 
> Ich kannte mal einen Typen, der auch gern mal im dunkeln mit dem Schwert rumfuchtelte. Allein der Besitz seiner Schwerter ist schon abartig. Und dieser zögerte auch nicht auf Menschen einzuhacken, wenn er sich bedroht fühlte.



na ja den kleinen waffenschein hab ich ja auch und mit diesem darf ich die waffe bei mir führen....und ich rate auch keinem in ne Kontrolle zu kommen und ne Schreckschuss-Waffe ohne schein dabei zu haben...das fällt unter "unerlaubten waffenbesitz" und kann echt Ärger geben!!!Und noch was....auch wer den Schein hat,ihr wisst hoffe ich das ihr zum Transport Waffe und Munition getrennt aufbewahrt!!!Am Wasser hab meine auch geladen,da ist es egal!!:gKleiner tip:....Immer im wechsel Laden...reizgas-gas-reizgas-gas...da sich dann bei 2 maligen schießen das Reizgas weiter fliegt!!
Ach und noch was effektiveres als Pfefferspray ist Pfeffergel....bleibt nämlich am Angreifer haften!!


----------



## FrankL80 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ein guter alter Rutenständer oder ne Zwille mit nen 20g Blei reichen zur abwehr auch. Aber an manchen Gewässern sollte man eh nicht allein gehen wenn man schon wieder gelesen hat das es zu übergriffen auf angler gekommen ist. Und denkt dran gewahlt ist auch keine lösung


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Saag schrieb:


> Also eins wüsste ich....da wo DU warst würdest mich net mal hin bringen wenn da ne komplettes Batalion samt Aufklärungshubschrauber wäre|abgelehn ...NEVER!!!
> 
> Nun ja, diese Seite des Flusses ist eigentlich die Sichere, denn wer verirrt sich schon dahin, zugegeben, es ist schon manchmal gruselig, aber das ist der beste Schutz vor ungebetenen Gästen?! Auf der anderen Seite finden im Sommer regelmäßig Partys von saufenden und pöbelnden Jugendlichen statt, da würde ich mich nicht so wohlfühlen...


----------



## Master_Bown (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hab am Wasser mal nen Angler! gesehen, der sich gegen die Schnaken nen BW-Benzinkanister mit Diesel über den Buckel gekippt hat. #q


 
  War bestimmt nur Lockstoff drinnen |kopfkrat




Jaws schrieb:


> und du hast nicht geraucht???



Ich bin bekennender Nichtraucher ##


----------



## KaJot (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ist schon nen übles Thema...

Bin selbst mal am Wasser ausgerubt worden.

Kriech morgens völlig gaar aus dem Zelt und was seh ich??? NIX

Pod incl. Bissanzeiger 2 Ruten 2 Rollen und Kescher sind auf und davon...

Mal von Kosten und Ärger abgesehen, was wenn solche Leute auch an den Habseeligkeiten im Zelt interessiert sind??

Hab auf jeden Fall Pfefferspray dabei und mein Bajonett (schreibt man das so|kopfkrat) aus mütterchen Russland . Das hört sich beim Ziehen an wie ein Ninja Schwert :m

Bekommt man als leicht paranoieder angler nen kleinen Waffenschein?


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



> Kleiner tip:....Immer im wechsel Laden...reizgas-gas-reizgas-gas...da sich dann bei 2 maligen schießen das Reizgas weiter fliegt!!


Rubbeldiekatz, des knallt zünftig... :m


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

OFF Topic:  cal. 50 macht auch ordentlich bumm.
neulich war in aufm schiessstand und neben mir waren ein paar senioren mit ihren frontladern- und ich dachte meine 30.06 ist laut...

ON Topic: als ich war etwa 16 als ich mit nem kumpel nachtangeln war und das an einem wunderschönen kleinen see der an einem waldrand liegt. es war echt dunkel wie im bärena... und wir hatten auch kein feuer an aberwie das als jungstunt so is schon reichlich feuerwasser im blut. plötzlich wie aus dem nix steht hinter mir einer und fragt mich ob ich schon was gefangen hätte. hallo? es war schon weit nach mitternacht! man hatte ich mich verjagt! nachdem mein kumpel endlich wach wurde und die taschensonne gefunden hatte sahen wir, dass es ein älterer herr von uns ausm dorf war, der mitten in der nacht spazieren geht. ohne taschenlame oder was...
einige wochen später ist der ältere herr dann ins seniorenheim gekommen, da er allein nit mehr wirklich klar gekommen war (die polizei hatte ihn 2x aufgegriffen und jedesmal war der typ völlig verwirrt).


----------



## Hamburgo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Man ,hier sind ja einige waffentechnisch richtig schwer aufgerüstet,da wäre es doch ne Überlegung ein Nachtangelverbot zu erlassen dem natürlich ein allgemeines nächtliches Ausgangsverbot folgen müßte. Dann bräuchten beide Parteien keine Angst mehr voreinander zu haben:q


----------



## KillerPueppi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Man ,hier sind ja einige waffentechnisch richtig schwer aufgerüstet,da wäre es doch ne Überlegung ein Nachtangelverbot zu erlassen dem natürlich ein allgemeines nächtliches Ausgangsverbot folgen müßte. Dann bräuchten beide Parteien keine Angst mehr voreinander zu haben:q



Zumindest würde das wohl etliche Leute vor schweren Verletzungen oder ernsten rechtlichen Konsequenzen schützen :m


----------



## Ben_koeln (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Problem mit Schreckschußwaffen die Problematik des nicht Erkennens als diese. Wenn man nun da steht und die Waffe zieht, weil man sich bedroht fühlt, dann kann man nur hoffen das der Kontrapart abhaut. Im Prinzip muß er davon ausgehen das er getötet wird, was eine entsprechende Gegenreaktion verursacht. Sei es das er selbst eine scharfe Waffe hat oder trotz Reizgas zum Angriff mit Messer und Co. übergeht! 

Denke die Lösungen mit nicht alleine und/ oder Hund in dunklen Nächten ist da schon besser. Das eigene Waffenarsenal aufzurüsten bringts dann einfach nicht! 



Gruß

Ben


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Der Prügel von vorhin war kein Vorschlag, sondern Tatsache, ich brauche den meist nur für die Ratten  aber immer mit Kumpels unterwegs.


----------



## slowhand (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Saag schrieb:


> na ja den kleinen waffenschein hab ich ja auch und mit diesem darf ich die waffe bei mir führen....und ich rate auch keinem in ne Kontrolle zu kommen und ne Schreckschuss-Waffe ohne schein dabei zu haben...das fällt unter "unerlaubten waffenbesitz" und kann echt Ärger geben!!!Und noch was....auch wer den Schein hat,ihr wisst hoffe ich das ihr zum Transport Waffe und Munition getrennt aufbewahrt!!!Am Wasser hab meine auch geladen,da ist es egal!!:gKleiner tip:....Immer im wechsel Laden...reizgas-gas-reizgas-gas...da sich dann bei 2 maligen schießen das Reizgas weiter fliegt!!
> Ach und noch was effektiveres als Pfefferspray ist Pfeffergel....bleibt nämlich am Angreifer haften!!



Wirklich herrlich dieses Zeug! Durfte es mal am "lebenden Objekt" testen und kann nur sagen, daß es augenblicklich und  zuverlässig wirkt. Seit ich das weiß, fühle ich mich wesentlich sicherer beim Angeln und hab's sowieso immer dabei.


----------



## börnie (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Hai2 schrieb:


> wir sind immer zu zweit los jeder hat sein Finnenmesser dabei, das muss reichen,



....aber ninja´s sind keine finnen !:q


letzten sommer. kanal-toter arm in münster hiltrup.
ich sitze auf aal. irgendwann gegen 2uhr habe ich keinen bock mehr und packe die brocken zusammen. bepackt wie´n muli latsche ich die ca. 500m zurück zum auto.
ihr kennt das : alle hände voll - keine möglichkeit die funzel zu halten. es ist absolut schwarze nacht-  aber ´n guter nachtangler braucht doch auch kein licht...nöööö....:q
100m vor meinem auto glaube ich etwas dunkles auf mich zukommen zu sehen....irgendwie ´ne gestalt oder so...merkwürdig gebückt und ganz langsam....huuuuaaaa....
ich bleibe stehen. tatsächlich ! da kriecht jemand gaaaaanz langsam auf mich zu !!! hier und um diese zeit ! ich höre ganz leise das knirschen der steinchen unter den füßen des anderen. ich bin ansich nicht ängstlich....aber......ich lasse meine gesamten klamotten fallen und fingere hastig nach meine taschenlampe. endlich ! nochmal vergewissere ich mich, dass ich tatsächlich nicht spinne - nein ! 
ich richte die lampe auf das etwas und -------- da steht ein mädel im badeanzug vor mir !!! " `n abend...habe ich sie erschreckt ?"....."nöööööö"..."mich doch nicht"...*keuch*....
die tussi schleicht leicht gebückt und mit nackten füssen über den split, erreicht schließlich das wasser und geht baden ! hier im kanal (da wird nie gebadet) ! und um diese Zeit ! alleine !......
irgendwie werde ich zu alt für den job.......|kopfkrat

gruss
udo


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ne schlanke 25 jährige ohne Badeanzug zur späten Stunde wäre mir auch lieber gewesen! #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



börnie schrieb:


> ....aber ninja´s sind keine finnen !:q
> 
> 
> letzten sommer. kanal-toter arm in münster hiltrup.
> ...




Vielleicht schwimmt die gute Frau ja immer noch!!!#c


----------



## maki1980 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also wenn man das hier so ließt bekomme Ich mehr Angst vor meinen
angelndem Nachbar als vor den dunklen Gestallten die bei uns Nachts umher laufen.
Ich werde es mir in Zukunft wohl zweimal Überlegen meinem Nachbarn einen 
Besuch abzustatten… Ich möchte ja nicht das Risiko eingehen, dass dieser mich
bei einem vielleicht schwachen Nervenkostüm erschießt, ersticht oder niederprügelt.
Da frage ich mich wer die umherlaufenden "dunklen Gestallten " vor den Anglern schützt?

Nichts für ungut

Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Maki1980,der Gedanke beschleicht mich auch so langsam,und ich hatte eigentlich gehofft
ein paar ähnliche Erlebnisse zu hören.Aber eigentlich hat sich das hier zur "Waffenschau"
entwickelt.Ich denke das zeigt nur wie verunsichert doch einige Angler sind,ob zu Recht
oder nicht sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.Ich für meine Person werde mich auch in Zukunft
nicht davon abhalten lassen meine Freizeit(auch Nachts)am Wasser zu verbringen.

Taxidermist


----------



## höcht (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

mal so ne frage, den kleinen Waffenschein, wie bekommt ma den?


----------



## Mike85 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Du musst zur Polizei und dort ein paar Sachen ausfüllen. Kostet auch was und man bekommt ihn nur wenn die Herrn Polizisten meinen das Du dafür geeignet bist.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Welch ein Glück, dass ich dieses Problem nicht hab. Nachtangeln ist für mich direkt vor der Haustür auf unserem Privatgrundstück oder im Boot. Da hat mich bisher noch nichts und niemand besucht.


----------



## angel.maus (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

_Ich für meine Person werde mich auch in Zukunft_
_nicht davon abhalten lassen meine Freizeit(auch Nachts)am Wasser zu verbringen._

_Taxidermist_

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen .
Ich kann von mir behaupten das ich immer eine möglichkeit zu
meinen Schutz mit .:m
Als Frau muß eh etwas besser aufpassen, wo und wann man geht. 


gruß maus|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@angel.maus,Ich denke,das so manche Deutsche Großstadt so wie so gefährlicher ist als
wenn man sich drausen in der Natur  aufhält.Und dort ist es dann schon fast egal ob mann
Männlein oder Weiblein ist.Schließlich kommen die Kaputten und Bekloppten in Städten ja
komprimiert vor.
Mich würde interessieren ob du allein Nachtangeln gehst,und wenn ja welche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen du triffst.

Taxidermist


----------



## angel.maus (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

_Mich würde interessieren ob du allein Nachtangeln gehst,und wenn ja welche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen du triffst._

_Taxidermist_

Kommt darauf an ob ich einen(ige) von meinen Bekannten Anglern dazu überreden kann ,ein Nachtangeln zu machen.
Allein angeln macht sonst keinen Spaß (nachts jedenfalls).
Tags über gehe ich schon ganz gerne mal allein, grad wenn 
der Job streßig war.
Und wegen den Vorsichts maßnahmen ,naja als Angler hat man 
ja div. Werkzeuge dabei Messer ,Fischtöter, u.ä.|supergri

Wie ihr mit Waffen ist nicht mein Ding Kann mal böse nach 
hinten los gehn . und  mein Messer ist klein und scharf und das 
habe ich immer an der Frau. 

Gruß maus#h


----------



## Allround_angler (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hallöle....den lustigsten Beitrag find ich von Börnie ... hab mich halb schlapp gelacht....Bin selber Nachtangler und hab schon so manches erlebt.....Aber nichts ist so schlimm wie wenn man nichts sieht aber dauernd raschelt es und knackst es irgendwo wie bei Blairwitch Project .

Ich hatte meistens aber nur tierische Besucher, entweder im Zelt (Igel) oder welche die meine Angeln angeknabert haben (Nutria) oder die einfach an meinem Bivvie laut schnatternd vorbeigelaufen sind (Enten). Ich fühle mich eigentlich Nachts relativ sicher, bin aber immer wach und schlafe da fast nie, ausser wir sind zu zweit. Da ich meistens mehrere Tage am Stück draussen bin gewöhnt man sich auch schnell an die üblichen Geräusche. Das einzige was mich dann stört, wenn auf einmal alles ganz ruhig wird und verstummt....denn dann is sicher was im Busch . Oder es ist einfach auch die Intuition. Du spürst dass was nicht stimmt, packst deine Sachen und verschwindest lieber. Das innere Gefühl ist manchmal ganz hilfreich bestimmte Situation  einzuschätzen.


----------



## Alex.k (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



jkc schrieb:


> Einmal fischte ich mit der Spinnrute im dunkeln, als plötzlich ein Pitt Bull hinter mir stand! Es war weit und breit niemand zu sehen. Da ich ich einige Hunde kenne die verdammt arlergisch auf Ruten reagieren ging meine Hand automatisch zur Messerscheide an meinem Gürtel... Glücklicherweise verschwand der Hund nachdem er mich ca. 45 sekunden gemustert hatte wieder in der Dunkelheit.



Ging mir ähnlich, einfach nur schiess gehabt in dem Moment


----------



## KaJot (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Irgendwo hatte ich mal ne Umbauanleitung für nen Bewegungsmelder mit Alarmanlage gefunden. War nicht hier auf dem Board... Weis da wer drüber bescheit? War auf einer Angelseite.

Ich denke das ist die beste Variante wenn man ruhige Nächte am Wasser verbringen will. Natürlich nur wenn nicht jeder Hase das ding losgehen lässt :q


----------



## g.schuldes (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hallo!
NACHTS AN DER WESER.
Da saß ein älterer Freak an der Weser etwas unterhalb von mir und als er bemerkte das ich bereits den zweiten Aal fing musste er erstmal seine Neugierde stillen und schauen wie ich das gemacht habe!! Er latschte los-im Dunkeln-ohne Lampe-was im hohen Bewuchs nicht einfach war.Bei mir angekommen bemerkte er erstmal das er einen seiner
PANTOFFELN (ja richtig gelesen) im Gras verloren hatte und da es seit einiger
Zeit regnete hatte er natürlich klatschnasse Füsse!!
DATT SCHOCKTE DEN GAR ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!!
Er setzte sich gemütlich zu mir und redete ca.2Stunden auf mich ein-wer das kennt der weiss das das irgendwann anfängt zu nerven.
Er habe diese Saison schon 82 Aale gefangen und mindestens ebenso viele Forellen!!!!
Ja nee is klar-Riesenbestand an Forellen in der Weser!!!
Ich schwieg weiterhin beharrlich
was den Quatschkopf gar nicht interessierte.Als der Morgen dämmerte entschloss er sich dann doch aufzugeben und seine Sachen zu packen-nicht ohne vorher noch ein Feuer zu machen-ist ja im Prinzip nix gegen einzuwenden-ich fragte mich allerdings -WARUM???
Als er dann endlich verschwunden war kam ich dahinter.
Er hatte versucht die Verpackungen zu verbrennen in denen man handelsüblich Forellen in Zweierpackungen bei jedem Discounter kaufen kann. Hab 16 Stück gezählt die noch nicht ganz verkokelt waren!!!!
Jetzt frag ich euch :
Auf welchem Trip war dieser Freak??
Wen wollte er mit Forellen aus der Weser  beeindrucken??
WAS WAR MIT DEM LOS????


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Wieso ??????

Is doch normal.

Er hat sich im Supermarkt eingefrorene Forellen als Köderfisch für Waller gekauft. Da er wusste, dass die Krabben ihm die Köder wegfressen, hat er halt gleich 20 Packungen gekauft.  Auch das mit den Pantoffeln liegt doch auf der Hand. Er wollte nicht mit schmutzigen Gummiestiefeln in sein Auto und hat halt die Pantoffel angezogen. Dummerweise hat er die Stiefel aber zu Hause stehen gelassen. Als richtiger Angler schreckt das doch nicht, da angelt man halt in Pantoffeln. 

Nun saß er halt da und wartete auf den Wallerbiß. Da aber nix ging wurde ihm langweilig und er beschloß, mal bei Dir vorbeizuschauen. Wenn man nachts im Regen mit Pantoffeln unterwegs ist, kriegt man halt kalte Füße. Dabei geht das Gefühl in den Füßen verloren und - mein Gott - da kann es einem schon mal durchgehen, wenn man einen Schlappen verliert. Da saß er nun neben Dir mit nassen, kalten Füßen und hat Dir ausführliche Tipps gegeben, wie Du Dein Fangergebniss verbessern kannst. Vielleicht hat er insgeheim gehofft, Du hättest seine Unangenehme Situation mit den Pantoffeln bemerkt und ihm ein Paar Ersatzstiefel angeboten. Aber Du warst ja so herzlos, das einfach zu übersehen. Trotzdem hat er zwei Stunden seiner Zeit geopfert, um Dir zu helfen. 
Durch Dein unfreundliches Schweigen ist er dann schließlich wieder an seinen Platz gezogen. Dort hat er dann bemert, dass in der Zwischenzeit ein Fuchs seine Forellenköder gefressen hat. Nur die Packungen lagen noch da. Ob seiner klatschnassen und arschkalten Füße hat er dann mit den Packungen ein Feuer gemacht um sich zu wärmen und die Pantoffel zu trocknen. 
Als er feststellen musste, dass die Hitze der Packungen dazu nicht ausreicht, ist er eben heimgegangen.

Du siehst, es gibt für alles ein logische und sinnvolle Erklärung. 
Man sollte vorsichtig damit sein, andere als Spinner zu bezeichnen, nur weil man ihr Verhalten auf den ersten Blick nicht interpretieren kann. 

So, ich zieh mir jetzt meinen Helm an, pack das Schweißgerät und die Schweinehälfte ins Auto und werd nochmal versuchen, den verdammten Schwertfisch in unserem See zu fangen. 



Ralf


----------



## g.schuldes (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Das kann natürlich die Erklärung sein!!
Aber warum behauptet er Forellen in der Weser zu fangen??


----------



## g.schuldes (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Außerdem war der mit nem Roller da!!


----------



## eastspöket (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Da stand ein Typ in kompletter Ninja Austattung,ganz in schwarz
gekleidet,und nur die Augen sichtbar.
Das Schlimmste war wohl,das hinter seinem Kopf noch der Griff
eines Samureischwertes sichtbar war.|bigeyes

Da hat er sich wohl 100000 Euro durch die Lappen gehen lassen.
den Pferderipper suchen sie ja immer noch,|kopfkrat,#q#q#q

mfg mayk


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Außerdem war der mit nem Roller da!!


 
Das ist allerdings seltsam, wie will er dann den Wels nach Hause bringen.:q


----------



## Klaus-Günther (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hallo

In Heilbronn sind mal beim Nachtangeln 2 Typen in SS-Uniformen aufgetaucht, 2 - 3 min dämlich rumgestanden und dann gottseidank wieder abgehauen.

Gruss und Petri

Klaus-Günther


----------



## Allround_angler (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

at Ralle24: 

Ich glaube du solltest deinen Namen in Sherlock Holmes umtaufen....gut kombiniert!  Eventuell bei der Kripo ?


----------



## börnie (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich die Erklärung sein!!
> Aber warum behauptet er Forellen in der Weser zu fangen??



der opa kam vom fischerreiverband. getarnt quasi.
die führen hin und wieder test´s durch....
es geht wohl darum, die gewässerkunde der sportfischer zu prüfen.
ich schätze, da du ihm wg. der forellennummer nicht widersprochen hast, bekommst du demnächst ´ne  ladung zur nachprüfung....:q


----------



## Mendener (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



börnie schrieb:


> der opa kam vom fischerreiverband. getarnt quasi.
> die führen hin und wieder test´s durch....
> es geht wohl darum, die gewässerkunde der sportfischer zu prüfen.
> ich schätze, da du ihm wg. der forellennummer nicht widersprochen hast, bekommst du demnächst ´ne  ladung zur nachprüfung....:q





*looooooooooool* ... das wird es sein :vik:


----------



## börnie (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Klaus-Günther schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> In Heilbronn sind mal beim Nachtangeln 2 Typen in SS-Uniformen aufgetaucht, 2 - 3 min dämlich rumgestanden und dann gottseidank wieder abgehauen.
> 
> ...



....ich wette, du hast damals mit amerikanischen tarnklamotten am wasser gesessen. Oder ?:q


----------



## Käptn Nemo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich die Erklärung sein!!
> Aber warum behauptet er Forellen in der Weser zu fangen??


|wavey: vielleicht lässt er die köfis ja in der weser auftauen...

nebenbei ich hab schon gesehn das ne forrelle in der weser gefangen wurde:g ausschliessen kann man des net aba soviele seltsam....


----------



## g.schuldes (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich sach ja.LEUTE GIPS !!!


----------



## g.schuldes (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Außerdem hab ich auch schon ne Bachforelle von 75 cm aus der weser gefangen -allerdings an einem Bacheinlauf-da halten die sich ja ganz gern mal auf.
ABER GLEICH SO VIELE UND DANN ALLE GLEICH GROß-Echt kultig solche Vögel!!


----------



## Allroundangler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hatte auch einmal ein leicht traumatisierendes beim Nachtanglen, war auch alleine angeln, damals hatt ich noch keinen Führerschein also mitm Fahrrad unterwegs. War nur ca 500m von unserem Ort weg also hab ich mir keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Als es dann stock finster war kam auf einmal auf der anderen Seite von der Altmühl (an der Stelle ca. 4 Meter breit) irgend ein Tier laut schnaufender Weise genau gegenüber von mir an den Fluss getrabt |bigeyes was es war konnte ich nicht sehn stand hohes Gras auf der anderen Seite ....ich sag euch mir ging die Pumpe.... heute vermute ich, dass es ein Rehbock oder sowas war...
Infolge dessen geh ich heute nur noch mit Kumpels Nachtangeln oder alleine nur noch an Stellen wo mein Auto nicht mehr als 20 Meter weit weg steht....


----------



## Saag (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Also wenn man das hier so ließt bekomme Ich mehr Angst vor meinen
> angelndem Nachbar als vor den dunklen Gestallten die bei uns Nachts umher laufen.
> Ich werde es mir in Zukunft wohl zweimal Überlegen meinem Nachbarn einen
> Besuch abzustatten… Ich möchte ja nicht das Risiko eingehen, dass dieser mich
> ...



Na ja es ist denk ich auch nen unterschied ob die Person mit ner taschenlampe auf dich zukommt oder aus dem Nichts auf einmal nachts vor dir steht!!
Wenn ich nen angelplatz für die nacht bezieh und da nachbarn sind,geh ich auch meist nochmal rüber wenn es hell ist und sag "hallöchen!!!" und trinkt nen Bier zusammen!!
Was die Waffe angeht,die würde ich auch nur im äußersten Notfall ziehn,das heißt wenn ich nen Messer oder sowas in dem anderen seinen Fingerchen sehn würd....weil hab jahre lang kampfsport gemacht,da kann eh net einfach auch hans und peter die dahergelaufen kommen ballern,denn dann hab nen Problem vorm staatsanwalt...der stellt dann nämlich so dumme Fragen"hatten sie keine andere wahl??warum hatten sie sich nicht unter kontrolle??....gerade SIE haben es doch gelernt!!"...das kommt nicht so toll!!


----------



## Saag (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Allroundangler schrieb:


> Hatte auch einmal ein leicht traumatisierendes beim Nachtanglen, war auch alleine angeln, damals hatt ich noch keinen Führerschein also mitm Fahrrad unterwegs. War nur ca 500m von unserem Ort weg also hab ich mir keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Als es dann stock finster war kam auf einmal auf der anderen Seite von der Altmühl (an der Stelle ca. 4 Meter breit) irgend ein Tier laut schnaufender Weise genau gegenüber von mir an den Fluss getrabt |bigeyes was es war konnte ich nicht sehn stand hohes Gras auf der anderen Seite ....ich sag euch mir ging die Pumpe.... heute vermute ich, dass es ein Rehbock oder sowas war...
> Infolge dessen geh ich heute nur noch mit Kumpels Nachtangeln oder alleine nur noch an Stellen wo mein Auto nicht mehr als 20 Meter weit weg steht....



ja eure altmühl hat es was das angeht auch in sich:q...war da diese jahr in meiner Meister-Schulzeit einige male angel an so nem ruhigen Seitenarm...morgens noch dunkel....steh so am Wasser...werf meine Spinnrute,da kommt was ausm Maisfeld gerannt und "platsch" ins Wasser und das einige mal...ich dachte ich sterb...bis ich als es heller wurde gesehn hab,das am anderen Ufer 2 biber sassen!!
Sag mal das muss aber wenn man die schäden so sieht bei euch von den gesellen wimmeln!!


----------



## Allroundangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@ Saag
Ja das mit den Bibern stimmt sind mittlerweile fast ne Plage geworden...:v
Beim Nachtangeln sieht man eingentlich immer mindestens einen vorbeischwimmen und hofft gleichzeitig dass er die Schnur nicht erwischt, hatte schon ein paar mal das "Vergnügen" so einen Kameraden kurz zu Drillen...


----------



## heinzrch (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Naja, dem Schwanz nach ist es ja eigentlich ein Fisch (sagen auch die Mönche), und lecker ist er bestimmt auch !


----------



## Ben_koeln (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@ Allroundangler,

kenn mich bei euch nun gar nicht aus, aber wenn du schon Kaliber Rehbock tipst, denk ich direkt an Wildschwein! Die machen auch ganz schön krach!


----------



## Prodigy (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Moin Boardies,
bin selber mal übelst beim Nachtangeln erschreckt worden. Unser STAR-Fischereiaufseher meinte seinen Job mal wieder besonders gut machen zu müssen und stand um ca. zwei Uhr nachts mit seinem Hund hinter mir. (Der Hund ist bissig, das weiß ich daher das er mich beinahe gebissen hat als ich dem Aufseher mal die Hand geben wollte. Zwei Tage vorher! Er gab dazu nur einen trocken Kommentar ab, von wegen der Hund würde ihn beschützen).
Ich hab mich in dem moment so tierisch erschreckt das ich fast vom Steg gefallen wäre, als den Typen bemerkte! Er hatte sich ohne Licht an mich rangeschlichen.
Aber dann passierte etwas, womit keiner gerechnet hatte. Da sprang auf einmal ein Reh aus den Büschen, der Köter riß dem Aufseher doch glatt die Leine aus der Hand und raste dem Reh hinterher.
Nach 10min. gebell fiel auf einmal ein schuß! Der Fischereiaufseher wurde Aschfahl und ich fing derbst an zu lachen. Aus irgendeinem Grunde  rannte der Aufseher dann wie ein Berserker in den Wald und suchte seinen Köter. Astreiner abend!!!! (Leider hatte der Jäger nur einen Warnschuß abgegeben)


----------



## Feedermaik (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hoi,ich hatte als Bengel  beim Nachtangeln mal ne Begegnung.

Da hatte mich mitten in der Nacht ein Brummen und Schnauben geweckt und erschreckt.

Nach ängstlichen Minuten entschloss ich mich,mit der Taschenlampe zu leuchten und entdeckte einen Dachs.

Hätte damals nie gedacht,das die Viecher so laut sein können.


Feedermaik


----------



## Allroundangler (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Ben_koeln
Wär auch möglich hab aber wie gesagt keine Ahnung.....


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Man, da hab ich's mit unseren Gewässern ja noch richtig gut getroffen. So richtig Schiss am Wasser hatte ich eigentlich noch nicht. Die Wildsau mit Jungen war auch nicht unbedingt beunruhigend, obwohl nur nur zehn Meter entfernt. Die wußte wohl schon, das es zu tief zum Durchrennen ist. Einzig die Waschbären können nerven, die knacken sogar die Maisdosen. Seit dem hab ich immer ein Stück Wasserschlauch dabei, so ca. ein dreiviertel Meter. Als letztens mal wieder einer unbedingt seine Nase in meine Sachen stecken mußte, hab ich ihm eine mit übergezogen. Wußte gar nicht wie schnell die flitzen können.


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

wahnsinn was einem so alles am wasser begegnet......total krank


----------



## Striker1982 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

he he wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese kann ich mir das zum teil richtig vorstellen wie manche am wasser sitzen  
helm weste ne 45iger und 2 pumpguns für die agresiven forellen  

was wir gemacht haben an stellen die uns nicht geheuer waren einfach ne lange schnur ein paar pyrotechnische bewegungsmelder und ne lampe  
is nur scheise wenn man dann selber reinlatscht und sich en schönnes feuerwerk am see macht


----------



## sven_p (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen "unheimlichen" Menschen beim Nachtangeln erlebt(Die ganzen irren Spaziergänger nachts um 3 mal ausgenommen, die sind hier normal).
Aber beim Brandungsangeln hatte ich mal ein bewegendes Erlebnis:

Strand mit Steilküste. Ich abends um 6 hin um die Nacht durchzuangeln. Hat fürchterlich geregnet und gestürmt , aber wir hatten Ostwind und da hats halt in den Fingern gejuckt
Also, ich kam da an wollte an meinen Platz. Mist, Platz war besetzt, ich also n Stück weiter und mich da aufgebaut und zum Schutz vor Nässe mich an die Steilküste gesetzt , die ein bisschen über mich rüberragte( wie eine Art Höhle)
Um 23 Uhr sah ich wie die andern Angler einpackten. 
So hab ich alles halb zusammengepackt und bin an die Stelle umgezogen.
Ne halbe Stunde später sitze ich im Stuhl und höre ein ultralautes Geräusch, als wenn die Welt auseinanderbricht.
Ich schaue nach links und sehe wie die Küste und der "Unterstand" wo ich zuvor gesessen hatte komplett in sich eingestürzt ist.
Ohne Spaß, da hab ich echt geheult. Wenn man dran denkt , dass die Angler die gegangen sind mir so das Leben gerettet haben.
Wenn ich da sitzen geblieben wäre wäre ich jetzt tot. 

Aber war mir im Endeffekt dann wieder egal, die 8 Leos und 13 Platten haben mich wieder aufgeheitert


----------



## Katteker (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Letzten Sonntag. 23 Uhr. 

Ich sitz allein an nem kleinen Fluß bei uns (Mehe) auf Aal, kommt von links auf mal ein schlürfen und schlabbern. Hatte noch nie sowas gehört. Das ganze wurde dann immer lauter. Das Schilf fing an zu wackeln. Dachte schon gleich ists vorbei. :c

Und was war? Ein Schwan schwimmt Mutterseelenruhig an mir vorbei, schlürft und schlabbert in den Seerosen vor meinen Füßen rum, lässt sich garnicht durch mich dabei stören, grunzt kurz und weg war er wieder.#q 
Das sich da in der Nähe 2 Schwäne eingenistet haben wusste ich, aber das die solche Geräusche machen können hab ich noch nie gehört.

Da ist mir doch ein wenig der Ar*** auf Grundeis gegangen.


----------



## KGE (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Katteker schrieb:


> aber das die solche Geräusche machen können hab ich noch nie gehört.
> 
> .


 
Oh ja 
Das Schwäne solche Geräusche von sich geben können habe ich schon öfters Live miterleben können.
Allerdings wars da immer hellichter Tag und ich konnte die Quelle der Geräusche recht schnell identifizieren 

Nur etwas anderes zu deiner Geschichte . 
Wenn da ein Schwanenpärchen in der Nähe ist und eventuell schon bei der Brutpflege ist kannst du von Glück sagen das dich der "Herr des Hauses" nicht angegriffen hat. Die Kollegen mögen es nämlich garnicht wenn man ihrem Nest zu nahe kommt. 
Ich , genauer gesagt mein Hund , hatt schon einmal die unangenehme Erfahrung einer Schwanenattacke über sich ergehen lassen müssen


----------



## Katteker (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



KGE schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Schwanenpärchen in der Nähe ist und eventuell schon bei der Brutpflege ist kannst du von Glück sagen das dich der "Herr des Hauses" nicht angegriffen hat. Die Kollegen mögen es nämlich garnicht wenn man ihrem Nest zu nahe kommt.



Ja, die können ganz schön biestig werden.
Ich hab mich aber ja nicht genau neben das Nest gesetzt. Die lungern immer bei einem Busch ca. 50 Meter entfernt herum. Denke mal, dass die "lütten" da auch einquartiert sind.

Die Schwäne waren aber eigentlich immer recht friedlich. Sitze öfter an der Stelle. Und es gab noch keine Probleme mit der Familien von "neben an".

Links ist son Schilfbüschel zu erkennen. Da hab ich gesessen. Die Schwäne halten sich meist noch ca. 50 Meter weiter in die selbe Richtung auf. Aber auf der anderen Uferseite.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Nicht das ich Angst vor Schwänen hätte,aber das sind gerade während der Brutzeit richtig üble Gesellen.
Sie bedeuten für viele andere Wasservögel den Tod,da sie gezielt in ihrem Revier (kann bis 1 Quadratkilometer groß sein),die Gelege anderer Wasservögel zerstören und auch jeden anderen Vogel versuchen zu vertreiben.
So kommt es in Schwanenrevieren zu hohen Ausfallquoten bei anderen,zum Teil seltenen
Wasservögeln.
Leider wird diesen Viechern,auch noch durch Fütterung über den Winter geholfen,da
sie ja ach so schön,für die meisten Menschen sind.
Die meisten Menschen wissen dies aber nicht,so das auch schon mal die Feuerwehr ausrückt,um so einen Vogel mit erheblichem Aufwand vom Eis zu retten,mit Aufpäppeln
inclusive,anstatt froh zu sein,einen weniger von diesen Biestern zu haben!

Taxidermist


----------



## Katteker (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen wissen dies aber nicht,so das auch schon mal die Feuerwehr ausrückt,um so einen Vogel mit erheblichem Aufwand vom Eis zu retten,mit Aufpäppeln
> inclusive,anstatt froh zu sein,einen weniger von diesen Biestern zu haben! Taxidermist




Ich beangle den Fluss nun schon 3 Jahre, und das sind die ersten Schwäne die ich dort zu Gesicht bekomme. Mich stören sie nicht. Das es Probleme geben kann, wenn es zu viele werden ist verständlich, aber wenn hier und da mal ein Schwanenpaar nistet, dürfte das die restliche Vogelwelt wohl nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigen.


----------



## angelsüchto (17. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

hallo jungs,
ich bin froh das ich euch das noch berichten kann
Ich komme grad von meinem stammgewässer(kleiner abgelegender fluss)um mit meinem freund dort meine polbrille zu suchen|uhoh:wir wollten grad eine böschung runtergehen als wir im stockdunkelen jemanden auf dem boden hockn sahenwir hatten etwas schiss und gingen zügig davon,er sprang auf und verfolgte uns nnach einigen metern holte ich  mein klappmesser raus drehte mich um   und ging auf ihn zu#dalso mien freund und ich 10 meter vor ihm stand  verschwand er im gebüsch.wir sahen zu das wir land gewinnen konnten.ich habe grad echte proleme#d mien gott habe ich ansgt


----------



## BigGamer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> ich bin froh das ich euch das noch berichten kann
> Ich komme grad von meinem stammgewässer(kleiner abgelegender fluss)um mit meinem freund dort meine polbrille zu suchen|uhoh:wir wollten grad eine böschung runtergehen als wir im stockdunkelen jemanden auf dem boden hockn sahenwir hatten etwas schiss und gingen zügig davon,er sprang auf und verfolgte uns nnach einigen metern holte ich mein klappmesser raus drehte mich um und ging auf ihn zu#dalso mien freund und ich 10 meter vor ihm stand verschwand er im gebüsch.wir sahen zu das wir land gewinnen konnten.ich habe grad echte proleme#d mien gott habe ich ansgt


 
klingt übel#d 
er/sie/es wird dich doch hoffentlich nicht weiter verfolgt haben?


----------



## angelsüchto (17. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

erst schon aber als er mien messer funkeln sah hatt er warscheinlich muffe bekommen dann sind wir zur nächstgelenden strasee gegangen,und sind abgehaun


----------



## angelsüchto (17. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

ich bin seeit eben vol schreckhaft,bei jedem geräusch zucke ich zusammen|uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hehehe, da hab ich auch was beizusteuern!

Ich war mit einem Kumpel vor ein paar Jahren auf der Suche nach einer neuen und vielversprechenden Zanderstelle bei uns am See (und der ist nicht gerade klein). Nachdem wir neben einem Busch eine derartige mit gehörigem Abstand zum Radweg gefunden hatten, ließen wir uns nieder und wässerten die Angeln.

Es dauerte keine 10 Minuten, bis eine ca. 55 - 60 jährige Joggerin daher kam und begann, sich keine 10 Meter neben uns splitternackt auszuzziehen. Was wird denn das?, fragten wir uns. Meinem Kumpel stand eine faszinierende Mischung aus Grinsen und leichter Panik ins Gesicht geschrieben und mir ging es nicht viel besser...

Im Adamskostüm begann die Tante dann, mehrere Male um den Busch zu schleichen, bis sie sich immer noch direkt an unserer Stelle ins Wasser begab und laut plantschend einige Runden zog. Wieder am Ufer angekommen, setzte sie sich an die Uferkante und verharrte einige Minuten regunglos. Alles immer noch vor unseren Augen (arrrggghhhhh!!!). 

Nach einer erneuten Pirsch um den Busch zog sie sich glücklicherweise wieder an und steuerte doch tatsächlich in unsere Richtung! In unser beiden Gesichter wich das Grinsen, während existenzbedrohende Urängste die Oberhand gewannen. Und dann begann die Dame zu schwallen...: Dass sie immer hierherkomme, dass genau dieser Busch heilig sei, wie toll das Wasser doch glitzere, wie sie ihren inneren Frieden suche und hier hoffe, zu finden....

Nachdem klar war, dass sie mit der Laberei niemals wieder aufhören würde, sagten wir konsequenter gar nichts mehr und starrten nur noch stur auf unsere Angeln. Nur Eiswasser hat eine ähnliche Wirkung. Schließlich trollte sie sich, nicht ohne den Wunsch zu äußern, dass man sich ja mal wieder hier treffen könne...

Es dauerte noch eine Weile, bis mein Kumpel und ich wieder sprechen konnten. Zu tief saß das Grauen. Dann allerdings brach es aus uns heraus und das ging so lange so weiter, bis schließlich bei einer Angel die Schnur lief. Dann aber gab es wieder wichtigere Dinge als diese vollkommen surreale Begegnung.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

lol, wie geil is das denn! :q

wie sie ihren inneren Frieden suche und hier hoffe, zu finden....:l

nimms als kompliment kohlmeise.



MfG


----------



## Tobi94 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mein Gott...Was für Horrorgeschichten....|uhoh:

Ich weiß warum ich nie alleine am Wasser bin....:m
Und Nachtangeln scheint mir auch nicht erfolgreicher als Tagangeln....
Das ist nicht umsonst an manchen Seen oder Flüssen verboten...


----------



## TRANSformator (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Nachts hab ich bis auf plötzlich auftauchende Hunde zum Glück noch keine komischen Begegnungen gehabt, tagüber dafür schon.

Letzten Sommer zum Bsp war ich am Kanal spinnfischen und irgendwie hatte an dem Tag das ganze Gesocks aus der Gegend Auslauf. Während die Wege am Kanal sonst eher von älteren Spaziergängern und Radfahrern genutzt werden, lief dort an dem Tag wirklich nur laut gröhlendes Pack rum, deren Ausdrucksweise mich heute noch nachts verfolgt. An dem Tag war auch nichts besonderes....ka was die da wollten, vorallem gehörten die alle auch nicht wirklich zusammen.
Ein paar Meter neben mir stand noch ein fremder Jungangler, plötzlich kamen da wieder zwei von diesen Kaputten (Mitte 20) vorbei und fingen an zu nerven. Man sah den beiden auf Anhieb an, dass der IQ unter Zimmertemperatur lag, die sahen einfach schon von weitem strunzdämlich aus. Zumindest fragten die den Jungangler dann penetrant, ob er schwul sei;+. Das ging mehrere Minuten so, immer wieder "Ey, bist du schwul? Hey, antworte doch mal". Die wollten einfach nur stressen. Man merkte dem Jungangler direkt an, wie die Hose nass wurde......bin dann rüber gegangen und fragte, obs ein Problem geben würde. Da fragt mich einer von den Vollpfosten doch tatsächlich, ob ich auch schwul sei. Hab ihm dann mein großes Jagdmesser am Gürtel gezeigt und ihm erklärt, dass ich ihm damit gleich sein Glied fachmännisch abtrenne, damit sich sowas Nichtsnutziges nicht noch weiter vermehrt, wenn er sich nicht gleich trollen würde. Man sah den bedien an, dass sie überlegten (Wenn man das bei dem kleinen Hirn überlegen nennen kann) und traten dann aber doch den Weg zurück zur Böschung an. Ich sagte nur noch "Kluge Entscheidung, auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn". Da dreht der eine sich doch tatsächlich um, zieht sich die Hose runetr udn zeigt mir seinen blanken Arsch.........|gr:
Ich das Messer gezogen und die Böschung hochgerannt (wollte ihm ja nur Angst einjagen). Da fangen die beiden an zu rennen und der Typ mit runetrgezogener Hose stolpert auch noch aufs Maul......sind dann weggerannt.

Ka, was in solchen Leuten Mitte 20 vorgeht, normal ist das nicht.


----------



## AndreL (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> ......Und Nachtangeln scheint mir auch nicht erfolgreicher als Tagangeln....


Erfolgreicher vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber du kanst andere Fische fangen als tagsüber und vorallem ist es etwas ganz anderes als tagsüber (damit meine ich nicht die negativen Dinge).



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht umsonst an manchen Seen oder Flüssen verboten...



Das hat zu 99% damit zu tun das man Angst vor Fischwilderei und schwarzanglern hat. Es ist halt einfacher einen Schwarzangler zu erkennen wenn keiner da sein dürfte.


----------



## dirk-mann (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Moin

@kohlmeise wer weiß was die junge dame von euch noch wollte lol

gruß dirk


----------



## BigGamer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Man sah den beiden auf Anhieb an, dass der IQ unter Zimmertemperatur lag, die sahen einfach schon von weitem strunzdämlich aus. Zumindest fragten die den Jungangler dann penetrant, ob er schwul sei;+. Das ging mehrere Minuten so, immer wieder "Ey, bist du schwul? Hey, antworte doch mal"


 
#y





> "Ey, bist du schwul? Hey, antworte doch mal"


 
 :q:q:q:q

einfach nur Kindergarten#d


----------



## BSZocher (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ..... Und dann begann die Dame zu schwallen...: Dass sie immer hierherkomme, dass genau dieser Busch heilig sei, wie toll das Wasser doch glitzere, wie sie ihren inneren Frieden suche und hier hoffe, zu finden..........



LLLLOOOOLLLLL

Hammerharte Sache das..... |muahah:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> @kohlmeise wer weiß was die junge dame von euch noch wollte lol




Na wenns nur eine wirklich junge Dame gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir die esoterische Planscherei ja ganz gerne noch ein wenig angesehen, aber DAS...., nee nee, mir grausts heute noch, wenn ich dran denke. 
#d


----------



## Freelander (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Kohlmeise
Wie geil is dat denn?
lach lach ich kann nicht mehr,brüll.....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Das geht schon noch weiter, keine Sorge ...

eine Woche später war ich wieder an dieser Stelle, denn immerhin hatten wir noch 2 Zander gefangen. Ich war schon ganz nervös und tatsächlich kam die unfassbare Tante wieder vorbei. Ich habe ganz schnell meine mit Köderfischangel bestückte Angel rausgezogen und bin erstmal mit der Spinnangel 100 m weiter gelaufen. Von der Entfernung war das Schauspiel nicht mehr ganz so beängstigend...#h

Jetzt hab ich sie schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Die ist bestimmt nach Indien ausgewandert oder so...


----------



## DerAngler93 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

schon krass was da einem alles begegnet. Da kriegt man ja schon fast Angst Nachtangeln zu gehen


----------



## angelsüchto (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

alleine werd ich da auch nichmehr nachts hingehn|uhoh:


----------



## bolban (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

In meinem Angelkasten liegt eine _Reck PK 8mm_. Das Ding hab' ich mal gefunden, als ich eine Wohnung ausgeräumt habe, in die ich später dann eingezogen bin. Eigentlich liegt die da drin, um Signalkugeln auf größeren Seen abschiessen zu können, wenn ich in "Seenot" gerate, aber wenn ich Eure Storys so lese, wär's net verkehrt noch ein paar CS-Gas-Patronen "für die Nachtangelei" mit in die Kiste zu packen .


cu


----------



## angelsüchto (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

aber die puste hilft einem auch nich wenn  aufeinma einer hinter dir steht


----------



## bolban (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Da hast Du auch wieder recht, wie gesagt, der eigentliche Zweck
der Kanone liegt im "Signalstern-abschiessen".


----------



## DerAngler93 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



sven_p schrieb:


> Strand mit Steilküste. Ich abends um 6 hin um die Nacht durchzuangeln. Hat fürchterlich geregnet und gestürmt , aber wir hatten Ostwind und da hats halt in den Fingern gejuckt
> Also, ich kam da an wollte an meinen Platz. Mist, Platz war besetzt, ich also n Stück weiter und mich da aufgebaut und zum Schutz vor Nässe mich an die Steilküste gesetzt , die ein bisschen über mich rüberragte( wie eine Art Höhle)
> Um 23 Uhr sah ich wie die andern Angler einpackten.
> So hab ich alles halb zusammengepackt und bin an die Stelle umgezogen.
> ...


 
Das find ich irwie schon ganz schön heftig. Kannst ja mal nach X-Factor oder so damit gehen


----------



## Canna (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



sven_p schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen "unheimlichen" Menschen beim Nachtangeln erlebt(Die ganzen irren Spaziergänger nachts um 3 mal ausgenommen, die sind hier normal).
> Aber beim Brandungsangeln hatte ich mal ein bewegendes Erlebnis:
> 
> Strand mit Steilküste. Ich abends um 6 hin um die Nacht durchzuangeln. Hat fürchterlich geregnet und gestürmt , aber wir hatten Ostwind und da hats halt in den Fingern gejuckt
> ...




Das ist wirklich sehr krass haste wirklich glück gehabt #6


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



bolban schrieb:


> In meinem Angelkasten liegt eine _Reck PK 8mm_. Das Ding hab' ich mal gefunden, als ich eine Wohnung ausgeräumt habe, in die ich später dann eingezogen bin. ........... wär's net verkehrt noch ein paar CS-Gas-Patronen "für die Nachtangelei" mit in die Kiste zu packen .
> 
> 
> cu



|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:....sollte sich das AB mal was zu ueberlegen#q#q#q....wenn ich das hier lese und den user kennen wuerde, wuerde ich ihn sofort anzeigen....was bitte haben schusswaffen beim angeln verloren?????


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

http://www.co2air.de/wbb2/test_bilder/reck-pk-800-315k-01.jpg .....unglaublich....ich nehme meine ruten mit....und nicht soetwas....


----------



## GiantKiller (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



andre23 schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:....sollte sich das AB mal was zu ueberlegen#q#q#q....wenn ich das hier lese und den user kennen wuerde, wuerde ich ihn sofort anzeigen....was bitte haben schusswaffen beim angeln verloren?????



das ist das gute recht jedes freien bürgers eine solche waffe zur selbstverteidigung zu besitzen und zu transportieren.

da brauchst du niemanden anzeigen.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



andre23 schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:....sollte sich das AB mal was zu ueberlegen#q#q#q....wenn ich das hier lese und den user kennen wuerde, wuerde ich ihn sofort anzeigen....was bitte haben schusswaffen beim angeln verloren?????


Wo ist denn das Problem?
Man zahlt 50 € und legt nen Führungszeugniss hin ,bekommt den kleinen Waffenschein und schon darf man die Waffen legal tragen.
Besser so als sich nachts den Kopf einschlagen zu lassen oder?
Bei den Gestalten die da am Wasser rum laufen geh ich auch lieber auf Nummer sicher und sorge vor.


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> das ist das gute recht jedes freien bürgers eine solche waffe zur selbstverteidigung zu besitzen und zu transportieren.
> 
> da brauchst du niemanden anzeigen.



....das ist falsch!!!!....gefundene waffe, ohne reg-nr. , ohne kleinen waffenschein...ect....ich møchte solchen feinen "freien buerger" beim nachtangeln nicht antreffen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:....die dann denken, sie machen alles richtig und haben das gesetz auf ihrer seite....und duerfen, was auch immer passiert, dass ding benutzen....bzw. damit drohen....


----------



## bolban (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@andre
Hi,
ich wollte hier keinen Aerger provozieren, und wenn Du meine "beiden" Beiträge 
gelesen haettest, wäre Dir das auch aufgefallen. . Die "Schusswaffe" ist erstens 
eine solche nicht, und das Zweitens steht in meinen Beiträgen (Signalfunktion).

Kannst mich aber trotzdem gerne bei der Boardführung als "unhaltbar" denunzieren, wenn Dir das jetzt Gefühle bringt.

cu,bye

bolban, friedfertiger Charakter


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Won ist denn das Problem?
> Man zahlt 50 € und legt nen Führungszeugniss hin ,bekommt den kleinen Waffenschein und schon darf man die Waffen legal tragen.
> Besser so als sich nachts den Kopf einschlagen zu lassen oder?
> Bei den Gestalten die da am Wasser rum laufen geh ich auch lieber auf Nummer sicher und sorge vor.



einerseits hast du sicher in sachen selbstschutz recht....andererseits møchte ich dich sehen, wenn jemand mit solch einer pistole beim angeln vor dir steht, weil er sich....aus welchem grund auch immer, bedroht fuehlt....evtl. hast du deine angel in der hand und er denkt, du willst ihn damit schlagen....dann darf er ja auch seinem recht nachkommen und auf dich schiessen...oder????.... klar ist es eine scheissss situation alleine anzusitzen, wenn irgenwelche idioten vorbei kommen....aber denk mal darueber nach, du ziehst diese spielzeug-waffe....und der andere reagiert bur auf grund dieser tatsache mit einer echten....dann nehmt lieber einen hund mit ans wasser...

waffen haben aus meiner sicht, egal wo, nichts zu suchen....


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



bolban schrieb:


> @andre
> Hi,
> 
> 
> ...



....gefuehle bringt mir eine andere sache, aber sicher keine waffen....ich habe meine eigene, die ist aber nur und ausschliesslich zum fortbestand unserer art zu ziehen.....:q:q:q


----------



## Krabbenfänger (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@andre,
der kann dann genau so gut meinen Hund erschiessen.
Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das das normale Durchschnittspack eine scharfe Knarre führt.
Ich mußste zum Glück bisher auch nicht wirklich hart durchgreifen außer bei zwei Hippis die mich mit Steinen bewarfen aber da haben meine Fäuste gereicht.


----------



## ... (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> @andre,
> der kann dann genau so gut meinen Hund erschiessen.
> Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das das normale Durchschnittspack eine scharfe Knarre führt.
> Ich mußste zum Glück bisher auch nicht wirklich hart durchgreifen außer bei zwei Hippis die mich mit Steinen bewarfen aber da haben meine Fäuste gereicht.



Gewalt ist keine Lösung #6


----------



## bolban (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

....gut, dann können wir ja mit dem Offtopic aufhören und zur Tagesordnung "angeln & drumherum" wieder übergehen.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



... schrieb:


> Gewalt ist keine Lösung #6


Ja ich weiss,aber nachdem ich denen ein auf die Mappe gehaun hatte war der restliche Angeltag wirklich entspannent und angenehm:vik:.


----------



## olafjans (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also in einer Großstadt wie Hamburg ist es manchmal ganz hilfreich, leicht bewaffnet zu sein. Und das Gewalt keine Lösung ist, sollte man eher den Aggressoren verklickern, als uns armen angegriffenen Anglern.

Als ich ca. 12-13 war, war ich einmal mit einem Kollegen am Tag an der Alster in Hamburg Angeln. Kamen zwei ca. 15-16 jährige auf Fahrrädern, jeder eine Baseballkeule dabei. Die kamen gleich auf uns zu und meinten: Angeln ist Tierquälerei, ihr packt jetzt sofort ein, sonst knüppeln wir gleich auf euch ein. Gesagt, getan...aber 100m weiter zu einem erwachsenen Beknnten gegangen, der zufälligerweise auch gerade angekommen ist um zu angeln. Naja, die beiden sind dann abgehauen und er hatte sich eigentlich schon gefreut, dass sie gleich zu ihm kommen würden...

Andere Story:
Wieder mit nem Kollegen mit 12-13 Jahren tagsüber an der Alster. An dieser Stelle kam immer eine alte Oma zum Entenfüttern. Und sie hatte immer so einen ziemlich arabisch aussehenden jungen dabei, obwohl sie Urdeutsch war. Und der Junge sah auch mehr aus, wie ein Jungkrimineller in einem Resozialisierunsprojekt. Ganz komische Konstellation. Sie auf jedenfall hasste uns, weil sie der Meinung war, wir würden die Entenjungen angeln...die war sowieso immer ziemlich mies gelaunt. Naja, ihr jugendlicher Gefährte jedenfalls setzte sich immer auf die eine Bank, die genau 2 m hinter uns war, grinste uns blöd an, spielte mit seinem Butterflymesser und machte dabei immer so stechende Gesten in unsere Richtung. Mein Kollege hatte damals öfter mal so einen kleinen Säbel dabei, hauptsächlich um damit Würmer auszubuddeln. Jedenfalls spielte er dann mit dem Säbel und ich meinerseits mit meinem Butterfly und haben mal ganz dezent gefragt, ob er ein Problem hat. Er grinste nur weiter blöd, ging aber im gleichen Moment mit der Oma weiter.
Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, dieses Spiel wiederholte sich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre fast jedesmal, wenn wir angeln waren. Er hatte uns mitlerweile auch mit irgendwelchen Drohungen vollgelabert. Wir haben ihn aber nie wirklich ernst genommen. Der Typ war einfach irgendwie Psycho. Naja, das letzte mal hatte ein Kollege von mir seine 9mm Schreckschusswaffe dabei. Und ich hatte genug von dem Typen. Hab die Knarre genommen, bin auf ihn zugegangen 2 Meter vor ihm stehengeblieben und hab abgedrückt. Der Typ ist zum erstenmal Kreidebleich geworden. Hab ihn dann noch ein bischen verspottet. Und ob mans glaubt oder nicht, wir haben diesen Typen NIE WIEDER gesehen.
Und ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich niemals Angst vor dem Typen gehabt habe, ist es doch ein ziemlich unentspanntes Gefühl, wenn Dir die ganze Zeit ein Typ mit Messer im Nacken sitzt. 

Letzte Story:
Letztes Jahr, Wochenende morgens um 6.00 Uhr, wieder an der Alster. Zu dieser Zeit kommen die ganzen Besoffenen von irgendwelchen Partys, um Ihre Aggressionen an der Alster rauszulassen. Die treten Zäune durch, Lampen kaputt, gegen Mülleimer etc.
An diesem Morgen waren dort 3-4 Bauarbeiter Klos. Wir haben die zwei ca. 19-22 jährigen schon von weitem gehört. Als sie bei den Klos ankamen, haben sie die natürlich alle erstmal umgeworfen und alles, was nicht niet und nagelfest war erstmal zerlegt. Dann kamen sie bei meinem Kollegen an, der ca. 50-80 m neben mir stand ( das war so eine kleine Bucht, er war an einem, ich am anderen Ende). Den haben sie erstmal bepöbelt und mich noch gar nicht gesehen in dem Moment. Mein Kollege meinte nur,:" Ist ja gut Jungs...geht mal weiter." Dann haben die ihn weiter bepöbelt. Ich konnte das nicht untätig mitanhören und dachte, wenn die merken, dass wir zu zweit sind, hören die vielleicht auf. Also meinte ich auch sowas sinngemäss wie:" Entspannt euch mal und lasst uns in Ruhe angeln." Die hören aber nicht auf und beschimpfen uns auf einmal aufs übelste. Hab ich mich leider mitreissen lassen und mitgeschimpft. Holt der eine aufeinmal eine armlange Eisenstange raus sagte sowas wie:"Jetzt bist du dran", und ging schnellen Schrittes auf mich zu. Ich überleg, wie ich mich verteidigen könnte...Angel? Zu unbewäglich. Kescherstange...zu leicht. Nun, hab ich mein Angelmässer rausgeholt und meinte:" Du gibts mir einen mit der Stange und ich steh wieder auf, ich geb Dir ein Stich und Du stehst nie wieder auf." Das hat gewirkt. Sein Kollege meinte:" Komm hauen wir ab..." und suchte das weite. Dieser Typ aber war wohl zu besoffen oder auf Drogen oder vielleicht auch unter Schock, stand da noch 5 Minuten in der Mitte zwischen meinem Kollegen und mir, völlig regungslos. Irgendwann hab ich ihn dann laut ausgelacht und meinte, er solle es einem Kollegen gleich tun und sich jetzt mal endlich verp..... hat er dann auch gemacht.

Fazit:In der Großstadt kann man ganz schnell Ärger kriegen...auch am Tage. Im Gegensatz dazu ist eine Begegnung in der Natur und mitten in der Nacht um einiges unheimlicher, allerdings denke ich dafür weniger gefährlich.


----------



## weserwaller (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

|schlafen


----------



## BigGamer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@olafjans übelste geschichten, gut dass mir das noch nicht passiert ist|scardie:



weserwaller schrieb:


> |schlafen


 
erst kurz nach Schlag den Raab, das geht noch:vik:


----------



## bolban (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Vielleicht einigen wir uns darauf, dass in einen Angelkasten evtl ein Pfefferspraydöschen/3,5.000.000 Volt-E-Schockgeraet :vik: "gehört"......?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

mal wieder "ontopic" :

Beim Nachtangeln (Neumond) vor einigen Jahren an einen einsamen See bei Mölln durfte ich miterleben, wie mehrere wildernde Hund keine 50 Meter
neben mir ein Reh jagten - das Reh über `nen Riesenbusch mit nen Satz ins Wasser und die Hunde noch knurrend am Ufer auf und ab liefen.

 Ich habe dann lieber ganz schnell meine Sachen ins Boot geschmissen und habe von dort weiter geangelt.

Offtopic :
Pfefferspray ?
E-Schocker ?
Bringt nur Sicherheitsgefühl - echte Sicherheit bieten solche Dinger nicht wirklich.
Obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich in jungen Jahren auch immer eine Angel mehr im Futteral dabei hatte - das Handteil (ca.1 Meter) einer uralten Vollglas 50-80 LBS Rute mit Hartholzgriff.
Aber im Nachhinein gibt es doch heutzutage nur noch 2 Dinge , die man machen kann :
a) weglaufen
b) mit Handy Polizei rufen

Zu den Jungs aus Hamburg : Die Polizei reagiert extrem schnell ,wenn man am Telefon das Stichwort "bewaffneter Raubüberfall" erwähnt - in Hamburg wären die schneller vor Ort gewesen, als die Jungens mitte Keule hätten "Piep" sagen können.
Warum überlasst Ihr solchen Sachen nicht den Profis ? Die sind dafür ausgebildet und werden dafür bezahlt.
Es ist doch irgendwie irre, dass viele hier mehr Hemmungen haben die Polizei zu rufen als ein Waffenarsenal mit an den See zu schleppen.

Uli


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Warum überlasst Ihr solchen Sachen nicht den Profis ? Die sind dafür ausgebildet und werden dafür bezahlt.
> Es ist doch irgendwie irre, dass viele hier mehr Hemmungen haben die Polizei zu rufen als ein Waffenarsenal mit an den See zu schleppen.
> 
> Uli



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Na dann will ich dich mal sehen, wenn du in aller Seelenruhe dein Handy auspackst und die Polizei rufst, während ein unzurechnugsfähiger und dazu bewaffneter Krawallmacher auf dich zuläuft :q

Ich bin sooo froh, dass ich auf'm Land lebe, hier ist Nachts noch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Wie willst du wissen,ob der,der auf dich zuläuft unzurechnungsfähig ist ?
Hast du vorher noch die Zeit einen Psychater zu rufen und eine Diagnose erstellen zu lassen ?
Pardon, aber dann haste auch die Zeit fürn Anruf bei der Polizei ;-)  

Im Ernst : Wenn der tatsächlich stark gestört ist, wird derjenige höchstens noch gefährlicher - und wird sich wahrscheinlich noch weniger an euren "Waffen" stören als ein "Normalo".

Und wenn wer auf dich zuläuft,haste immer noch Zeit selber das Weite zu suchen.

Und dat mitte Messer ziehen : Ich gehe davon aus, das ich 95% der Angreifer das Messer wegnehmen KÖNNTE, bevor
derjenige zusticht.
Aber das ist ja auch egal, denn die erste Wahl sollte für die Allermeisten sollte weglaufen sein.


Ach ja : 
Und meine Geschichte mitte Hunden spielte sich übrigens auf dem Lande ab.


Uli


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Jungs,

hier gehts doch wirklich eher um abstruse und vielleicht auch ein wenig Schmunzeln erregende Geschichten der "kranken Art".
Vielleicht sollten wir für die Bewaffnungsfrage doch eher einen neuen Trööt "Selbstverteidigung beim Angeln" aufmachen.
Nix für ungut,

Kohlmeise


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Aber *der *hat angefangen  

Ach, ist mir im Grunde auch egal was du machst, wenn du bedroht wirst. Jeder hat seine eigene Art auf solche Situationen zu reagieren.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine eigene Art auf solche Situationen zu reagieren.




Richtig. Ich tue mich aber zugegebenermaßen leicht. Siehe meinen Avatar....:q


----------



## bobbl (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@ kohlmeise
was ist das denn für ein Hund?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



bobbl schrieb:


> @ kohlmeise
> was ist das denn für ein Hund?




Morgen Bobbl,

schaut gefährlich aus, gell???

Aber nur auf diesem Bild, hat auch 100 Anläufe und Stöckchen werfen gebraucht, um so ein Bild hinzubekommen.
Der Buddy ist ein Mischling Appenzeller / Hovawart und hat noch nie irgendjemanden gebissen.
#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich habe immer ne Baseballkeule und ne Machete dabei, hab aber auch noch nie Probleme am Wasser gehabt, weder am Tag noch in der Nacht. Bin auch selber nicht gerade klein und zierlich und angel auch nachts eher selten alleine (langweilig).
Muss aber sagen, angle nicht im Stadtbereich, weil mir da die Leute auf die Nerven gehen mit dem ständigen gefrage "Haben sie einen Fisch gefangen?", "Darf ich mal die Angel halten?", "Darf ich mal auswerfen?", "Darf ich den nächsten Fisch einkurbeln?". 
Mag das einfach nicht, wenn andauernd Leute kommen oder sich im Halbkreis hinter mir lauter Kinder hinsetzen, zuguggen und Fragen stellen.


----------



## DerAngler93 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> im Halbkreis hinter mir lauter Kinder hinsetzen, zuguggen und Fragen stellen.



Ja  das durfte ich vor kurzem in BAyern erleben. Städimg kommen Familien an und die Kindern müssen ja weil es auch so interessant ist Steine ins Wasser werfen. Die meisten Eltern haben dann auch gesagt siee sollen aufhören weil man fürs Angteln Ruhe braucht aber einee war z.B. da die setzt sich neben mich dahin und lässt ihr Kind Steine ins Wassser werfen un d rumschreien wie es möchte ohne was  zu sagen. Hat schon ziemlich genervt, da sie sich auch ca. 5m neben mich gesetzt hat. Andere mussten ja unbedingt in Arschkalte Wasser springen und ersmal schön durch die Schnur schwimmen |evil:


----------



## Sinned (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

"Wenn im Wald ein Wolf einem Wolf begegnet, dann denk der sich: Ah, nen Wolf.
 Wenn im Wald ein Mensch einem Menschen begegnet, dann denkt der sich: Ah, nen Mörder"
(Zitat nach Bernd Stromberg)


----------



## BigGamer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Städimg kommen Familien an


 
hilft aber auch manchmal, wenn z.B. nen fetter Flossenträger dran ist und dich voll an der Rute beschäftigt, können dir Passanten den Keschr reichen oder ggf ein Foto machen:g


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Morgen Bobbl,
> 
> schaut gefährlich aus, gell???
> 
> ...



Fast wie unser - hab `nen Dalmatiner der lammfromm ist.
Mit der Ausnahme,das er vollkommen zur Bestie wird,wenn ein andere Hund mich anknurrt.Wenn er selbst angeknurrt wird reagiert er halt so, wie alle Hunde untereinander reagiern.

Uli


----------



## DerAngler93 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> hilft aber auch manchmal, wenn z.B. nen fetter Flossenträger dran ist und dich voll an der Rute beschäftigt, können dir Passanten den Keschr reichen oder ggf ein Foto machen:g



Naja hab aber nix gefangen und die Fangchancen sind reduziert wenn städinf Leute 5m neben dem HAken her schwimmen oder durch die Schnur schwimmen (ohne witz hat sich echt eine gebracht)


----------



## olafjans (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und dat mitte Messer ziehen : Ich gehe davon aus, das ich 95% der Angreifer das Messer wegnehmen KÖNNTE, bevor
> derjenige zusticht.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...
Ich trainier selber Filipinsche Kampftechniken, wie unter anderem Escrima. Und jemandem, der nur halbwegs kämpfen kann, nichtmal speziell mit einem Messer ausgebildet ist, das Messer ohne eine Verletzung abzunehmen ist meistens mehr Glück als Können. Im Training, selbst mit den Unerfahrenen gelingt es jedenfalls keinem kontinuierlich... und das ist nur Training, da traut man sich schon mehr, da das Messer ja nur aus Plastik ist.
Unser Trainer sagt jedenfalls, wenn man mit einem Messer angegriffen wird und es die Möglichkeit gibt, dann definitiv laufen!
Auch wenn es OT ist, ist es doch ein sehr nützlicher Tip für die eigene Gesundheit.


----------



## Pat2712 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



olafjans schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> Ich trainier selber Filipinsche Kampftechniken, wie unter anderem Escrima. Und jemandem, der nur halbwegs kämpfen kann, nichtmal speziell mit einem Messer ausgebildet ist, das Messer ohne eine Verletzung abzunehmen ist meistens mehr Glück als Können. Im Training, selbst mit den Unerfahrenen gelingt es jedenfalls keinem kontinuierlich... und das ist nur Training, da traut man sich schon mehr, da das Messer ja nur aus Plastik ist.
> Unser Trainer sagt jedenfalls, wenn man mit einem Messer angegriffen wird und es die Möglichkeit gibt, dann definitiv laufen!
> Auch wenn es OT ist, ist es doch ein sehr nützlicher Tip für die eigene Gesundheit.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - habe über 10 Jahre Vollkontakt-Kampfsport hinter mir - auch hier lernten wir natürlich, wie man gegen eine Messerattacke vorgeht - und jedesmal dachte ich mir - hoffentlich muß ich das nie live erleben ... natürlich ist ein Angriff mit dem Fuß leichter abzuwehren als mit der Hand und hier die Chancen weit größer - aber ich mag meine Füße :l und würde wenn möglich das Laufen bevorzugen ... es sei denn ich bin zufällig auf dem Weg zum Baseball


----------



## atze83 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

heute morgen passiert: 

ich steh um halb 6 mutterseelenallein im park und beangel eine gute stelle, da kommen drei gestalten, ein kerl und zwei mädchen, alle drei unglaublich verstrahlt, fertig und betrunken zu mir und fragen, was ich da mach. ich bin ja ein freundlicher kerl und erklär so mein handeln und frag dann natürlich auch, wo die drei denn waren.
 er sagt mir, sie wären im club gewesen und wollten jetzt den sonnenaufgang gucken( achtung! es war halb sechs!). ich sag denen also:" hört mal, der sonnenaufgang war heute circa 5.10-5.15, daher steh ich ja schon hier, ich informiere mich da immer vorher..." da guckt mich die eine an und sagt:" ja und, dann warten wir halt!" ich war erst verdutzt und sag so:" kannste ja machen, aber dann musste lange warten, weil wir haben ja schon halb sechs!" daraufhin die andere:" alter, woher willst Du wissen, wann die sonne aufgeht?! vllt kommt das ja noch!" 


#d


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Oha ein Blondinenwitz live erlebt :q:q


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ist nem Kollegen am Harkortsee passiert...
Damals war er noch im Hagener Verein und hat am besagten See auf Karpfen geangelt...
Mitten in der Nacht ist ein Trupp Leute in langen Roben und Kapuzen mit Kerzen in den Händen an seinem Zelt vorbeigelaufen...
Er schaute nur verdutzt, die Leute haben sich weder an ihm noch am Hund gestört und sind einfach vorbeigelatscht...

Ich will nicht wissen wen sie heute Nacht beschwören, hängen, verbrennen oder verbannen...


----------



## Silurid666 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

es passieren die dollsten sachen beim angeln...)

so etwas hatte ich auch mal - war an nem gewässer mitten in der pampa - zwischen mir und dem schotterweg ne kleine buschreihe.. mitten in der nacht hörte ich dann das allseitsbeliebte rumms rums einer überlasteten auto-musikanlage und wenig später das dazugehörige fahrzeug.
wo hälte es an?
naturlich direkt hinter mit am busch und das auto wurde ausgeschaltet. naja soweit, sogut.
dann dauerte es ein paar minuten bis unverkennbares weibliches stöhnen aus dem fahrzeug mit heruntergefahrenen scheiben kam.
nachdem die beiden so ein paar minuten beschäftigt waren, ging es mir auf die nerven (oder war ich einfach nur neidisch? weiss nicht genau..  ).
dann habe ich mal durch den busch gefragt:" na machts spass?"

daraufhin endete die leidenschaftliche popp-session abrupt und nachdem die beiden sich vermutlich notdüftig angekleidet hatten startete der wagen und die anlage erscholl protestierend aus den boxen, während das auto schon über alle berge war...

naja gefangen hab ich in der nacht trotzdem nix...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Ist nem Kollegen am Harkortsee passiert...
> Damals war er noch im Hagener Verein und hat am besagten See auf Karpfen geangelt...
> Mitten in der Nacht ist ein Trupp Leute in langen Roben und Kapuzen mit Kerzen in den Händen an seinem Zelt vorbeigelaufen...
> Er schaute nur verdutzt, die Leute haben sich weder an ihm noch am Hund gestört und sind einfach vorbeigelatscht...
> ...


So ähnlich wird das dann wohl auch in deren Forum nachzulesen sein..."wir standen da ganz gemütlich in unseren Roben mit Kerzen in der Hand und wollten gerade die Jungfrau opfern als mitten in der Nacht 'n Trupp Leute mit langen Stiefeln und seltsamen Ruten in der Hand vorbeigelatscht kam, die haben sich weder an uns noch an unseren Krähen gestört, ich will nicht wissen was die diese Nacht wieder..."


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Geile Geschichten#6


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@fast alle von der dritten Seite:
Bei Waffen ist es immer gefährlicher.....Wénn man seine Kanone zieht, könnte der Gegenüber auch komplett durchdrehen und dann zustechen, zuschlagen oder was nicht alles machen. Erstrecht ist es gefährlich wenn dann die eigene Kanone nichteinmal geladen ist, und nur als Drohung genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So ähnlich wird das dann wohl auch in deren Forum nachzulesen sein..."wir standen da ganz gemütlich in unseren Roben mit Kerzen in der Hand und wollten gerade die Jungfrau opfern als mitten in der Nacht 'n Trupp Leute mit langen Stiefeln und seltsamen Ruten in der Hand vorbeigelatscht kam, die haben sich weder an uns noch an unseren Krähen gestört, ich will nicht wissen was die diese Nacht wieder..."


 

Der war geil!|muahah:


----------



## Klinke (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

also ich hab da auch einen, den hab ich nur erzählt bekommen, aber es klang sehr echt, auch wenn sich das unglaubwürdig anhört:

2 freunde, brüder saßen nachts am see an einer bucht, als sie auf einmal auf der gegenüberliegenden seite trommeln und gejohle hörten. es kam immer näher und als sie sehen konnten was es war, erschreckten sie ohne ende, ein trupp von schwarzen, mit fackeln, trommeln und irgendwas johlend, stapfte dort, wahrscheinlich irgendnen woodoozauber beschwörend die strasse herunter, sie hatten hühner an den hälsen gepackt. die beiden schilderten mir ihre reaktion so:
wir sind aufgesprungen, haben alles stehn und liegen gelassen, das war uns egal und sind abgerauscht. wir sind erst morgens als es komplett hell war wieder zu unseren sachen zurück. 
ich hab erstmal blöd geguckt, aber ihr wildes gefuchtel und die erzählung als wär man dabei gewesen, lassen mich es doch irgendwie glauben, vor allem was man sonst so hier liest


----------



## lorn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> @fast alle von der dritten Seite:
> Bei Waffen ist es immer gefährlicher.....Wénn man seine Kanone zieht, könnte der Gegenüber auch komplett durchdrehen und dann zustechen, zuschlagen oder was nicht alles machen. Erstrecht ist es gefährlich wenn dann die eigene Kanone nichteinmal geladen ist, und nur als Drohung genutzt werden soll.



wenn einer ne pistole auf dich richtet, rennst du dann auf ihn zu und erstichst ihn??? das is totaler schwachsinn was du laberst. 99% aller menschen würden sich in die hose machen und tun was der mit der pistole sagt...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich glaube Tobi meint seine "Zündblättchenkanone" die der Weihnachtsmann vor paar Monaten gebracht hat, und da wird es dann wirklich gefährlich, erst recht wenn der Angreifer merkt das die Wumme nicht geladen ist.:q:q:q


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Und wieder Waffendiskussionen...
Eigentlich sollte dieser Thread doch für Erzählungen und Geschichten über unheimliche oder lustige Begegnungen am Wasser sein...
Diskussionen über Selbstschutz und Waffenarsenale machen das Lesen der eigentlich zum Schmunzeln oder Staunen bringenden Geschichten kaputt...#d

Es sollte doch nur erzählt werden, dass Angler nicht die einzigen "Idioten" sind die am Wasser rumgeistern :q:q

Eine Story, die mein Vater mir erzählt hat:

Ein Bekannter von ihm wollte morgens um 5 noch bisl die Zander ärgern...während er zum Angelplatz ging (in voller Montur natürlich) stand auf einmal einer mit einem Messer vor ihm und wollte Kohle haben...
Der Messermann hat auf seine Forderung sofort einen Tritt in den S*** gekriegt, dass der bald geplatzt wäre...ans Angeln war nicht mehr zu denken, so ging der Herr wieder nach Hause...

Ob das wirklich wahr ist weiß ich nicht, allerdings ist die Gewässerstrecke schon immer alles andere als sicher gewesen...egal zu welcher Tageszeit...


----------



## Boendall (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mein älterer Herr hat zu seinem 50er die Angelrunde und die Verwandten, die angeln, an den Gösselsdorfer See eingeladen.

Damit nicht zuviel Leute auf einmal sind hat er in eine 6er eine 4er Gruppe aufgeteilt, jeweils eine Woche, nur er opferte sich und blieb 14 Tage.

Ich war bei der 2 (4er) Gruppe dabei.
Mein Altvorderer und ich angelten vom Ufer aus, unsere 2 Kumpels waren mit dem Boot unterwegs. Wir sitzen so da geniessen einen wärmeren Herbststag (immerhin wars schon Oktober) plötzlich hören wir ein Planschen (ich als erster).

Ich schau also etwas in die Richtung (wir fischten in einer kleinen Bucht) biegt da eine ca 60-80 jährige Dame im Badeanzug schwimmenderweise in unsere Bucht (Wasser hatte so 12-14Grad). Die fragte recht höflich ob wir hier fischen, wir antworteten "Ja" sie umschwamm auch recht freundlich unsere Posen (weitläufig) und dann war erst mal Ruhe.

Mein Dad so "Die hat aber auch nen guten Kreislauf, ist recht rüstig" und wir hatten wieder ein Gesprächsthema so "Was einem nicht alles am Wasser passiert". Mir wärs viel zu kalt gewesen zum Schwimmen.

Eine halbe Stunde später steht besagte Dame hinter uns und wir quatschen ein wenig. Haben ihr dann auch gesagt, dass sie eigentlich ganz schön fit ist für ihr Alter, bei den Wassertemperaturen schwimmen und so.

Im Laufe des Gespräches kamen wir halt auf die "früher war alles besser" Schiene.

Sie war etwas esotherisch angehaucht (das hörte man aus dem Gepräch) ABER der Knüller war: "Es gibt Leute die mögen mich nicht, die benutzen Maschinen um das Wasser im See zu kühlen, damit ich nicht mehr so lange schwimmen kann, früher schwamm ich noch im November.(O-Ton der Dame)"

Ich schaute meinen Dad an er mich, beide doch leicht verwundert (wollte die uns verar*en oder meint sie das ernst). Nach weiteren 20 Minuten wussten wir, sie meint das ernst.

Egal sie zog von dannen und wir angelten weiter.

Unsere Kollegen draussen mit E-Motor am Boot unterwegs. Somit wusste ich wer diese "bösen" Menschen waren, die das Wasser kalt machen#6#6#6

Natürlich wurden unsere 2 Bootsfischer ab diesem Zeitpunkt mit "Na wieder genug Wasser gekühlt?" begrüsst, wenn sie zur Jause oder auf ein Bier den Heimathafen (unseren Platz) anliefen.

So entwickelte sich aufgrund der Phantasie einer älteren Dame ein Running Gag für den Urlaub:m


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich glaube Tobi meint seine "Zündblättchenkanone" die der Weihnachtsmann vor paar Monaten gebracht hat, und da wird es dann wirklich gefährlich, erst recht wenn der Angreifer merkt das die Wumme nicht geladen ist.:q:q:q


 WTF???
Wenn der merkt dass du mit deiner Gase auch nur blöffst ist das dann was anderes??
Ich hab von Leuten gehört, die sowas nur zum drohen nehmen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> WTF???
> Wenn der merkt dass du mit deiner Gase auch nur blöffst ist das dann was anderes??
> Ich hab von Leuten gehört, die sowas nur zum drohen nehmen.


Sag mal Tobi, wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Les meinen Benutzernamen


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Les meinen Benutzernamen


 
Boah, dann bist du also 94, krass...|bigeyes


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Les meinen Benutzernamen




Einige mit gewissen Auffassungsgaben würden jetzt sagen 94 :q

Sry Barschguru überschnitten.

Aber gehalten hat er sich ganz gut


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Einige mit gewissen Auffassungsgaben würden jetzt sagen 94 :q


 

...stimmt, ich:vik:


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> ...stimmt, ich:vik:



:q:q Ne du dich mein ich nich, is auch egal...#g


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber gehalten hat er sich ganz gut


 
Könnte ja auch der Ur-Ur-Enkel sein auf dem Bild.



Was war nochmal Thema hier?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Les meinen Benutzernamen


Mach dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken über "die Bewaffnung". Das Leben ist schon Krieg genug, da will ich wenigstens in Ruhe angeln. Aber im Ernst, so 'ne Sache geht immer für irgendwen in die Hose. Du würdest wahrscheinlich gewaltig den Hintern versohlt bekommen wenn du irgendwen mit was auch immer bedrohst, für Dirty Harry z.B. würde die Sache bestenfalls auf 'n zünftiges Besäufnis hinaus laufen:q


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mach dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken über "die Bewaffnung". Das Leben ist schon Krieg genug, da will ich wenigstens in Ruhe angeln. Aber im Ernst, so 'ne Sache geht immer für irgendwen in die Hose. Du würdest wahrscheinlich gewaltig den Hintern versohlt bekommen wenn du irgendwen mit was auch immer bedrohst, für Dirty Harry z.B. würde die Sache bestenfalls auf 'n zünftiges Besäufnis hinaus laufen:q


 
Das wollte ich doch damit sagen!!!!!


----------



## Micha:R (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich hab dann auch  mal was hier    bei zu tragen   ich  fischte mit  2 boardi  kollegen  vor  2 monaten an nen  etwas größeren tümpel auf aal    ich  hab eine rute mit  fetzen beködert gehabt  naja jedenfalls  ging irgendwann  die pose   unter ( an der rute wo der fetzen dran hing )  und  jedenfalls die schnur lief rasch  los  ich  schlug an und der  wiederstand   war recht heftich   nach paar minuten  sah ich dann im lampenschein  das es eine  mega große bisam ratte war dann meinte aber nen kumpel schau dir ma die bigen  zähne an darauf sagte ich  das muss  nen nutrian  oder sowas sein  aber wat fürn atzen ey der war gut 60  cm  ich hab dann  die schnur durch geschnitten nachdem ich ihn  an rand gedrillt hatte  mir gings total kalt in  rücken runter bei den anblick    |rolleyes


  ach  ja und soory hatte kein bock  auf groß und klein  schreibung zu   achten 


so letzte story:   ich  war  voriges jahr im juli   mit einen  kumpel an einen  teich   nachtangeln   jedenfalls   haben wir beide ja erst unsern schein seit  september 08   das heißt wir ham schwarz gezogen :q|rolleyes   naja jedenfalls  es war gegen halb 2  nachts   niemand läuft da eigentlich um so eine uhrzeit lang  an dem teich  aber  diesma kam einer  man hatt nur die kippe leuchten gesehen  er kam genau auf uns zu   ich muss erlich zugeben mir hatt der kack stift iner hose  gekuckt :q  ich  dachte  ******** nun biste dran  und wirst noch  vor der prüfung beim schwarz ziehn erwischt  |uhoh:     mit  einma  steht er schon  neben  mir und meinte  guten abend .....................   habter schon  was ??   mir ging so die pumpe ich  hab mit erleichternter  aber trotzdem  zitternter stimme  gesagt nee beißt nix  und  schwieg darauf und dachte mir  man hab ich  ma wieder nen glück =)  andernseits dachte ich  man hast du  eine  fackel  ey    #g   und er  guckt zu  mein kumpel rüber und labert ihn   voll  aber   mein kumpel hatt knallhart geschwiegen  kurz darauf stiefelte er auch  ab  und meinte   nur noch  sowas wie  heeme schluckch noch  scheene  een                   der war  straff wien handmann  ey   :q


----------



## frogile (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Man lern schreiben. Deine Stories kann man net mal lesen, bzw verstehen! Echt peinlich!


----------



## voller stiffel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

lol lol


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

lol ihr schwarzanglers xD


----------



## Fabi-21 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

ich angel an einem gewässer, das bekannt für seine fkk´ler ist, dementsprechen oft überkommt ab und zu den einen badegast ne schnelle nummer zu schieben, oft sind die in ihrem trieb so blind das die uns übersehen und es gleich neben unserem busch treiben. 

das beste war als letztes jahr der hund von einem kumpel zu so nem p..... pärchen ist und angefangen hat die beiden zu beschnupern!!
der hund ist gerade klein, ganz schnell hat sie die lust verlassen... #c


----------



## atze83 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

1. Orthographieprinzipien sind nicht bloß eine lockere Empfehlung...will sagen: LERN SCHREIBEN!

2. Du warst also schwarz fischen und willst hier dann dein "lustiges" Erlebniss berichten...überleg dir doch in Zukunft einfach, was vernünftige Angler davon halten könnten und SCHREIB NICHT SO EINEN MÜLL!#q
*
*


----------



## Micha:R (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

|rolleyes wat wollten ihr alter  LoL euch  zwingt  doch keiner das zu lesen man LoL   #q    und  @atze 83 du bist natürlich   der vollste abriss  grad mal  2monate hier   im  board    und  nich  mehr als 30 beiträge stehen   aber   dicke hose machen #d  überleg mal jeder  hatt mal schwarz gefischt  hättenwa das nich dann wäre das  angeln heute  vielleicht garnet unser hobby   und zu meiner  schreibweise   muss ich   gestehn  in mir herrschten gestern  paar üble zustände |rolleyes


----------



## Herby777 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Moin,

mensch ihr erlebt ja Dinge am Wasser... da läuft es einem ja kalt den Rücken runter. Ich gehe trotzdem am Freitag los #6



> und zu meiner schreibweise muss ich gestehn in mir herrschten gestern paar üble zustände


 
Gestern? Beim Querlesen habe ich 4 Ortographische Fehler und ich glaube 8 Rechtschreibfehler. Vergessene Punkte habe ich mal sein lassen....

Außerdem würde ich mit begangenen Straftaten nicht rumprollen, oder besser Trollen?

VG
Herby


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Edit von Ralle 24

Geht in der Ausdrucksweise gar nicht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> wat wollten ihr alter LoL euch zwingt doch keiner das zu lesen man LoL ... und @atze 83 du bist natürlich der vollste abriss grad mal 2monate hier im board und nich mehr als 30 beiträge stehen aber dicke hose machen


 
na, das ist doch mal ein "Lob" wert, da 100% ontopic: *Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art*


----------



## Micha:R (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich hab damit ja nicht mal  rum  geprollt oder ähnliches gott ey . |rolleyes  Das  ist echt schon  ziemlich heftig , was hier abgeht in Sachen Leute  kritisieren . #d Und dazu kommt noch  ein zu unterstellen das man damit rum prahlt. #q Naja das  war mir auf jeden Fall  eine Lehre  solche Erlebnisse hier  nicht wieder   zu erwähnen. |rolleyes


----------



## Micha:R (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> na, das ist doch mal ein "Lob" wert, da 100% ontopic: *Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art*



oftopic |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> Ich hab damit ja nicht mal rum geprollt oder ähnliches gott ey . |rolleyes Das ist echt schon ziemlich heftig , was hier abgeht in Sachen Leute kritisieren . #d Und dazu kommt noch ein zu unterstellen das man damit rum prahlt. #q Naja das war mir auf jeden Fall eine Lehre solche Erlebnisse hier nicht wieder zu erwähnen. |rolleyes


 

Na ja, rumgeprollt würd ich das auch nicht nennen. Aber in Kombination mit der Schreibweise und der Grammatik liest es sich schon - na sagen wir - merkwürdig.:m
Den Grund dafür hast Du ja selbst genannt. Also habt Euch wieder lieb. |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Das es noch nicht bei jedem angekommen ist.

Wir sind kein Rechtschreibforum. Eine gewisse Mühe sollte sich jeder geben, Oberlehrer brauchen wir nicht.

Wenn es zu krass wird, greifen wir Mod´s schon ein. 

Und damit Schluß mit kritisieren und zurück zum topic.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

hmmm, und du setzt einfach mal 20 mal so viele punkte um auf nummer sicher zu gehn? 
nicht übel nehemn, muste sein!
ich muss allerdings sagen, ich hab schon VIEL schlimmeres gelesen hier im board #q

allerdings wenig schlimmeres als die ganzen waffengeschichten. ist doch schrecklich wenn son friedliches hobby wie das angeln nun schon in ner waffenschau ausartet ...
ich werd weiterhin UNBEWAFFNET und gemütlich am wasser sitzen, sonst könnt ich mich auch nich dabei entspannen. 

außerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass mir am wasser wesentlich weniger verrückte begegnen als den tag über in der stadt oder eben nachts im club. und da würd ich nie daran denken ne knarre mitzunehmen. #c

richtig unheimliche begegnungen hatte ich allerdings auch noch nicht, mal abgesehen davon, dass uns in russland nen bär nachts wachgemacht hat, weil der an unseren fisch wollte :r 
der hat sich aber mindestens genauso erschreckt als wir aufgestanden sind!
oh und ich hab letztens nen kerl am wasser getroffen (sah übrigens dem bär auch nicht unähnlich) der konnte schon unheimlich viel trinken |rolleyes
nachdem der so 1,5 flaschen vodka runtergespült hatte hab ich dann schon ein wenig angst gekriegt |supergri

bleibt cool leute und geht nicht mit den paranoia-trend unserer zeit 

grüße,
david

edit: da hab ich wohl zu lang an dem beitrag rumgeschrieben =/


----------



## schadstoff (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....gefuehle bringt mir eine andere sache, aber sicher keine waffen....ich habe meine eigene, die ist aber nur und ausschliesslich zum fortbestand unserer art zu ziehen.....:q:q:q




Omg wieviel kinder hastn du ^^


----------



## Micha:R (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

#q Boah reicht auch mal wieder oder?|rolleyes Und nun kommenwa mal auf die Waffen zurück. Also ich persönlich finde  das auch  schon ziemlich heftich eine Wumme , Totschläger oder ähnliches  mit sich rum zu schleppen. Gegen ein Messer hatt ja keiner was einzuwenden ,  sowas gehört in jede Angelkiste.  Übrigenz das Gaspatronen und der gleichen verwendet werden is  echt die Krönung, Ein Fischereiaufseher möcht ich  in der heutigen Zeit  nicht sein. |rolleyes


----------



## Aldaron (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also ich hatte sowelche Begegnungen noch nicht. Einglück..

Nur mal ein Fuchs der vorbei kommt oderso.

Da ich im Sommer viel im Wald über Nacht ansitze, habe ich immer ein Pfeffergelspray dabei.

Das gibt mir ein sicheres Gefühl, und ich kann schlafen.

Aber irgendwelche verrückten sind nochnie bei mir vorbeigekommen. Aber irgendwann ist immer das erste mal.

Auch die Tiere sind i.d.R auch recht Scheu, aber man weis ja nie.


----------



## Case (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

War zwar keine unheimliche Begegnung, aber etwas seltsam war das schon.#c

Ich saß neben einem Wanderweg und angelte so gemütlich vor mich hin.
Auf einmal tauchte eine Gruppe Leutchens auf, verteilte sich hinter mir, und fing an zu singen.

Wenn Ihr den letzten Fisch gefangen, den letzten Baum gefällt...usw...
und von Geld, das man nicht essen kann.

Ich war ehrlich gesagt recht perplex. Bevor mir da irgendwas einfiel zogen die Leute weiter.

Die haben mir einfach ein Lied gesungen und sind gegangen.

Case


----------



## wasser-ralf (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



> Die haben mir einfach ein Lied gesungen und sind gegangen.


 
siehste - es gibt auch richtig nette Zeitgenossen.


----------



## hecht 01 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

am besten man hat immer pfefferspray oder ko gas ,taiser elektroschocker (wenn man rankommt)  dabei dann hat man was zur abwehr und um den gefangenen fisch zu 
töten
mfg. hecht 01 ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Unheimliche Begegnungen der kranken Art!!!

Hmmm...hab mal jemanden von der Peta gesehen


----------



## Boendall (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> am besten man hat immer pfefferspray oder ko gas ,taiser elektroschocker (wenn man rankommt) dabei dann hat man was zur abwehr und um den gefangenen fisch zu
> töten
> mfg. hecht 01 ;-)


 
Hab eigentlich 3 km hinter mir immer einen Zug Panzerhaubitzen stehen. Falls ich gehen muss, möchte ich doch mit einem Riesenknall vom Artelleriefeuer abtreten.|supergri

Ne ernsthaft, schon erschreckend was sich so am Wasser tut, da bin ich echt froh, dass bei uns ruhig ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> am besten man hat immer pfefferspray oder ko gas ,taiser elektroschocker (wenn man rankommt) dabei dann hat man was zur abwehr und um den gefangenen fisch zu
> töten
> mfg. hecht 01 ;-)


 


Mit was von den genannten Meuchelwerkzeugen machst du jetzt deinen Fisch tot? Zu Tode pfeffern, Vergasen oder elektrisch grillen???
#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mit was von den genannten Meuchelwerkzeugen machst du jetzt deinen Fisch tot? Zu Tode pfeffern, Vergasen oder elektrisch grillen???
> #c


 

Nun, pfeffern und grillen ist doch ok.


----------



## Siermann (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Habt ihr schon einmal Nachgedacht das geräusche auch von Tieren stammen können????Wie zum Beispiel im Fall von jkc, kann es ebenfalls  Sauen,Waschbären ,Marderhunde oder Änliches gewesen sein!!!!!!
Also wen man diejenigen nicht sieht ,dan lieber aufm Teppich bleiben,jungs
Nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## crossfire (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Hat sonst keiner mehr Geschichten auf Lager , viele Storys waren richtig gut..#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch mal erlebt, allerdings glücklicherweise mitten im Stadtwasser und in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Fussgängerweges.
Ich ging am frühen Abend schon los und platzierte die Angeln neben meiner Lieblingsbrücke, als ich von weitem schon eine schwankende Gestalt ausmachte. Und schwankende Gestalten haben leider immer die Angewohnheit, bei Anglern stehen zu bleiben und diese vollzublubbern. Und genauso war es auch diesmal.

Der Typ, vielleicht einen knappen meterachtzig groß und mindestens so breit, begann, mich dermaßen zuzulabern, dass ich mich da schon ein wenig mulmig fühlte. Er war übrigens auch Russlanddeutscher, was mir zwar wurscht ist, aber für den weiteren Fortgang der Geschichte schon eine gewisse Bedeutung hat. Jedenfalls verstand ich nur die Hälfte und auch das nur mit Mühe und einer gewissen Interpretationsgabe. Zwischendurch schlürfte der Typ immer wieder hingebungsvoll an einer recht leeren Flasche billigstem Korn, bevor er wieder einen Redeschwall bekam.

Richtig unangenehm wurde es dann, als er mir ziemlich auf die Pelle rückte. Plötzlich meinte er nämlich, dass ich doch einen Turban tragen würde und ich solle den doch schleunigst abnehmen. Meine kläglichen Versuche, ihm zu erklären, dass es sich nicht um einen Turban, sondern um eine Rollmütze handeln würde, waren fruchtlos. Irgendwann versuchte er tatsächlich, mir die Mütze eigenhändig abzunehmen, lies dann aber wieder davon ab. Auch dieser Kamerad meinte, er sei in Afghanistan gewesen, deswegen auch das mit dem Turban. Und es wurde nicht besser: Unvermittelt begann er sich das T-Shirt auszuziehen und mir zu erklären, welche Narbe von welchem afghanischen Messer herrühren würde. Und der Typ sah tatsächlich so aus, als wäre er nur notdürftig wieder zusammengeflickt. Ich hatte zwar immer noch eine Menge Schiss, aber irgendwie war das Schlimmste schließlich überstanden. Hat wahrscheinlich auch damit zu tun, dass er dann nicht mehr stehen konnte. Ich hab jedenfalls die Gelegenheit genutzt und habe in Windeseile zusammengepackt.
Ich habe den Typen danach noch einmal gesehen, danach nie wieder. Wahrscheinlich hat sich der arme Teufel mittlerweile zu Tode gesoffen. Aber eine solche Situation - nun, das war schon grenzwertig.


----------



## BigGamer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mal wieder sehr unterhaltsam hier:vik:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Kaulbarschspezi

Und warum bist Du da noch mal aufgetaucht?

Wenn der wieder gekommen wäre und sich erinnert hätte wer Du bist, hättest Du den gleichen Krampf noch mal durchmachen können.

Gib´s zu, Du stehst auf Nervenkitzel...

Alex


----------



## BigGamer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @Kaulbarschspezi
> 
> Und warum bist Du da noch mal aufgetaucht?
> 
> ...


 
Ne der musste da hin weil:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Am Ende konnte ich ihn bei der Ehre packen und unter Männern versprechen, dass wir uns am nächsten Tag ganz sicher in der Stadt treffen könnten.


Seine Männerehre auf dem Spiel stand#6:q


----------



## derNershofer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Als ich das Thema damals eröffnete,hatte ich keine Ahnung,dass anscheinend viele
schon einmal:"Eine unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art" hatten.
Zeitweise überkam mich die Befürchtung,dass es hier zu einer allgemeinen Waffenschau
kommt!
So manche der Poster hier,haben am Wasser wohl so aufgerüstet,dass es mindestens
ebenso abenteuerlich wäre,auf sie zu treffen,wie auf so manche der hier beschriebenen
"Bösen/kranken/kriminellen Buben"!
Wie man aber z.B. am Beitrag von Kaulbarschspezi und auch von Kohlmeise sehen kann,
gibt es wohl glücklicherweise noch Menschen,welche mit solcherart unangenehmen
Begegnungen anderes umgehen können,als mit Waffen zu drohen und deren eventuellen 
Einsatz in Betracht zu ziehen.
Es ist hier wieder recht interessant geworden,danke dafür!

Taxidermist


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@ Taxidermist: |good:

Ich geh auch nur noch hiermit zum Angeln...(schlepp, stöhn!):e


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wollt ich wissen, ob die Blondine auch noch irgendwie zu treffen wäre :g.
> 
> Scherz natürlich...


 
Hättest Du Dir am besten mal früher überlegt, willig war sie ja... scheinbar :q


----------



## derNershofer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> @ Taxidermist: |good:
> 
> Ich geh auch nur noch hiermit zum Angeln...(schlepp, stöhn!):e


 


lol
das sieht aber eher wie eine krake aus oder so


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

hey leute war am samstag mit nen kumpel nachtangeln auf karpfen da kam auch son typ meinte da abzugehen zu schubsen und hat en messer gezogen hat mein kumpel im sein boiliewurfrohr aus metall in die pss pumpe gehauen dan isa wech gewessen.
also es gibt für alles eine lösung auch wens die nüsse sind
es muss nich ne halbe waffenkammer mitgenommen werden


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Wie jetzt, ich versteh kein Wort!


----------



## Tobi94 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

K@rpfen@ngler,
vielleicht solltest du etwas ruhiger und mit pausen Schreiben....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Geht mir genauso, was ist eine "pss pumpe"?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, was ist eine "pss pumpe"?



Ähhh, ich glaube er meint das beste Stück des Mannes...
|uhoh:


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ich versteh kein Wort!


 
Ich versuch mal, das zu dechiffrieren, also er war am Samstag mit einem Kumpel am Nachtangeln und sie wurden von einem Typen rumgeschubst und mit einem Messer bedroht. Da hat sein Kumpel das Boiliewurfrohr gezückt und dem Typ das beste Stück versohlt.
#6


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, was ist eine "pss pumpe"?


 
Pisspumpe|uhoh::q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> und dem Typ das beste Stück versohlt.
> #6




Versohlt gleich??? :c Auaaa!!! |bigeyes Dem wird es ganz schön die Lichter rausgedrückt haben, um mal im Jargon zu bleiben...


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Versohlt gleich??? :c Auaaa!!! |bigeyes Dem wird es ganz schön die Lichter rausgedrückt haben, um mal im Jargon zu bleiben...


 
Und was heißt das?|bigeyes


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Pisspumpe|uhoh::q


 

Sorry für meine Begriffsstutzigkeit, allerdings wäre ich da im Leben nicht alleine drauf gekommen...

Der hat dann bestimmt so gemacht, oder?!#y

|muahah:

Alter mit Euch hat man einen Spaß...

Grüße Alex


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Alter mit Euch hat man einen Spaß...


 
oh ja!:m:vik:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Da könnte man doch echt mal ein Voting starten: 

*Was taugt am besten um einen kranken, betrunkenen Irren vom Angelplatz zu vertreiben?* 

a) ein Messer
b) Pfefferspray
oder vielleicht
c) die gute alte Boilieschleuder, die gibt es dann auf die Pisspumpe (sehr effektiv)

Also ich bin für #y

Alex


----------



## GsuS (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also ich hatte mal ne merkwürdige Begegnung vor nicht allzualnger Zeit. Wollte mit 2 Kollegen zum Nachtfischen am Vereinsee. Ok - Auto geparkt, Sachen raus ... Trolly aufgebaut - hmm, was macht die Frau da? Kam eine Frau zwischen 40-50 den weg langgeschländert in total skurillen Sachen punkerstyle mit retro und sang ein Lied. Ok, kann ja alles sein... und beobachtete Sie weiter im Augenwinkel. Sie grüßte mich mit einem Heil Hitler - Ohhh kaaayyy. Ich zurück nur ein einfaches "Guten Tag". Blieb Sie stehen und erzählte mir irgendwas von Pflanzen und Realitätsverlust durch Drogen usw. - Ich nahms nicht so wahr. Dann stellte Sie sich nebens Auto und Roch an ein paar Blumen ( die Hingen über die Hecke). Roch an den Dingern - schaute sich dabei nach links und rechts paar mal um und strazte einfach los, als ob Sie jemanden erschlagen hätte und auf der Flucht wäre. Okaaay. Mal Sacken lassen und ab zum Angeln. Passierte nix tolles, fingen paar Carps... bis zum Abend so ca. 22.30 Uhr.

Es raschelte und raschelte. Ich Kopflampe an und geguckt was da los war. (Saßen ziemlich weit ab vom Weg und waren nicht Sichtbar für Fussgänger usw.) Wer kam da an? Die komische freaky Mama mit nem Marder oder Iltis an der Leine. Ich dachte mir ... alter, was geht mit der? Kam Sie an (erkannte Sie mich zum Glück nicht) und fragte mich ob es hier weiter geht und man durchs Wasser kommt. Dann antworte ich einfach mal: Klar, Moses hat es auch geschafft. Sie guckte mich komisch an und sagte dann: Wir sehen uns später und lief so schnell sie konnte wieder einfach mit Ihrem Tier in die Buttnik... langsam machte ich mir Sorgen. Nicht da die mich nachts absticht oder sowas. Egal ... ich grübel bis heute noch drüber .. sah diese Person auch nie wieder.

Neja die anderen Storys schreib ich bei Gelegenheit


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Da könnte man doch echt mal ein Voting starten:
> 
> *Was taugt am besten um einen kranken, betrunkenen Irren vom Angelplatz zu vertreiben?*
> 
> ...


 
da möchte ich aber nicht zufällig bei dir vorbeikommen, mit meiner Pisspumpe geh ich da lieber kein Risiko ein:vik:


----------



## Boendall (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> da möchte ich aber nicht zufällig bei dir vorbeikommen, mit meiner Pisspumpe geh ich da lieber kein Risiko ein:vik:


 
Genau, nicht dass ich noch das Wurfrohr ersetzen muss, weil es kaputt gehen würde.#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Und was heißt das?|bigeyes




Ich könnte auch sagen, dass es ihm die Glubbscher rausgedrückt hat.
Oder das Gestell verbogen.
Egal, nur eines ist sicher: Gut hat es nicht getan, voll eines auf die Nüsse bekommen zu haben. 


Musste zum Glück noch nie zu solch drastischen Entmannungsmaßnahmen greifen. Die allermeisten meiner Begegnungen der kränkeren Art waren eher auch lustiger Natur. Ob die Story mit der Esoteriktante oder den Angelnachbar, der sich 5 Meter von mir entfernt zum Kacken hingesetzt hat, oh Gott, wenn ich da dran denke, wird´s mit jetzt noch schlecht... :v


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Vor ein paar Tagen am See schrie so ein Spaziergänger: "Angler sind Tiermörder" dabei lief sein Schäferhund großer Hund im Naturschutzgebiet ohne Leine.

Das war bestimmt der eine der die Tierschutzpartei bei uns gewählt hat.

Schönen noch und Petri


----------



## muddyliz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> K@rpfen@ngler,
> vielleicht solltest du etwas ruhiger und mit pausen Schreiben....


Na, immerhin ein Punkt ist doch schon mal ein gutes Zeichen für den Anfang. |bigeyes


----------



## olafjans (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen am See schrie so ein Spaziergänger: "Angler sind Tiermörder" dabei lief sein Schäferhund großer Hund im Naturschutzgebiet ohne Leine.
> 
> Das war bestimmt der eine der die Tierschutzpartei bei uns gewählt hat.
> 
> Schönen noch und Petri



Von solchen leuten gibt es in Hamburg an der Alster ein ganzes Nest.

Vor 3-4 Wochen haben mich gleich 2 besucht von denen:

Die erste, eine junge Frau so um die 30, Typ Student und ich war gerade am aufbauen:

"Warum angeln sie denn hier, hier gibt es doch gar keine Fische!" ( Zur Karpfenlaichzeit, wo das Wasser nur so gebrodelt hat, und die 20 Pfünder Rücken an Rücken vor Ihren Füssen rumschwammen)

Ich deutet darauf auf die offensichtliche Aktivität im Wasser hin und meinte nur trocken:" Und was denken sie, was das dort ist?"

"Die Fische aus der Alster kann man ja sowieso nicht essen!", sagte sie patzig. 

Wusste sie also doch, dass es Fische gibt in der Alster und wollte mich auf eine falsche Fährte locken, damit ich nach dem Motto:" Achso, hier gibt es gar keine fische....danke für den Tip!" wieder einpacke?
"Und wie kommen sie darauf, dass man die Fische nicht essen kann?"

Sie war aber gar nicht daran interessiert, mit mir zu diskutieren(ich auch nicht daran, mit ihr, aber emfpand das schon als etwas respektlos, dass sie nichtmal ansatzweise auf das einging, was ich sagte. So stellte sie weiter Fragen:
"Essen sie die denn?"
"Wieso sollte man die nicht essen können?" wiederholte ich meine Frage.
"Ja, essen sie die denn???"
"Gute Frau, wenn sie unbedingt mit mir diskutieren wollen, dann beantworten sie meine Frage. Ansonsten belästigen sie mich nicht weiter und schönen Tag noch."
"Sie müssen ja nicht gleich so reagieren." sagte sie etwas verwirrt.
"Wie denn reagieren?"
"Ja so....aufbrausend"
"Ich bin nicht aufbrausend, sie gehen ja nicht auf meine Worte ein, wofür reden sie dann überhaupt mit mir?"
Dann setzte sie sich in Bewegung und sagte noch so einen pseudo-Peta Spruch, den ich schon wieder vergessen habe und sowieso gar nicht mehr hingehört habe.

Die nächste Begegnung ca. 3-4 Tage später:
älterer Mann, so um die 60+, sehr feiner Anzug, äusserst gepflegtes Erscheinungsbild, wirkte auf mich irgendwie wie ein Richter oder so in der Richtung.
Und ich hab an seinem Blick gleich gesehen, was jetzt kommen würde:
"Sie wissen, dass man hier nicht angeln darf..."

"Ich weiss, dass man hier angeln darf!"

"Nein, dass ist falsch, sie dürfen hier nicht angeln."

"Dann wissen sie entweder mehr als ich, bzw. sind von der Legislative und haben gerade ein neues Gesetz verabschiedet, was mir das angeln hier verbietet, ansonsten darf ich hier angeln."

Dan wurde er etwas forscher und wirkte sehr arrogant:

"Nein dürfen sie nicht und das wissen sie. Sie haben keine Erlaubnis zum Fischen und deswegen dürfen sie das nicht."

"Komisch, und was darf ich denn dann mit meinem Jahresfischereischein machen. Und wofür bezahle ich dann eine Gebühr beim Amt?"

Jetzt ging ihm langsam aber ziemlich sicher seine Argumentationsgrundlage flöten und deswegen flüchtete er sich in Sinnlosigkeit.

"Lassen sie die Schwäne in Ruhe!" sagte er weiter in besagtem Tonfall. 

Dazu muss man wissen, dass an dieser Stelle nur ein einziger Schwan mal alle 30 min auftaucht, eine Runde dreht und wieder abhaut. Der kennt mich sogar schon und weiss, dass er besser einen grosses Bogen um mich macht.

"Wie, welche Schwäne? Was? Ich tu dem doch gar nichts , wie soll ich ihn dann in Ruhe lassen."

"Wenn der sich in ihrer Schnur verfängt, haben sie ein riesen Problem, da kommen sie nicht mehr so leicht bei weg."

"Wenn der sich in meiner Schnur verfängt, hat der jedenfalls ein grösseres Problem als ich. Aber sie sollten die Schwäne nicht für so dumm halten. Der sieht die Schnur und weiss, wie er sich zu verhalten hat."

"Ich sag ihnen dass nur, passen sie auf die Schwäne auf."
sagte er noch und ging weiter. 

Was für ein verwirrter Mensch. Bestimmt hat ihm seine Alte zu Hause gerade ordentlich Zunder gegeben und er musste sich völlig unprovoziert irgendwo anders abregen. 


Ok einen hab ich noch, da war ich aber so 13-14, also schon ein Weilchen her:

Ein Freund und ich angeln an der Alster. Haben auch ganz ordenltich Brassen und Rotaugen rausgeholt. Einen davon wollte mein Kollege dann abschlagen. Holt ihn aus dem Kescher, nimmt den Totschläger und gibt ihm einen aufn Kopp. Fisch gut KO. Und ich seh schon, wie son älterer Typ, so um die 60, Jogger, uns so komisch dabei beobachtete. 
Mein Kollege holt das Messer raus und will dem immernoch ziemlich betäubten( durch den Schlag aufn Kopf wahrscheinlich schon hirntoten) Fisch den vorgeschriebenen Herzstich verpassen. Beim drehen wackelt der Fisch, nicht aus eigener Kraft, sondern da er ja nunmal beweglich ist und nicht steif. Schreit der Typ von hinten los:
"Haaaallllttt ihr Tierquäler. Der Fisch lebt ja noch, de ist noch gar nicht tot."
Ich noch ganz sachlich:
"Ja, wissen wir, deswegen sticht er ihm ja jetzt ins Herz."
"Nein...ihr macht das völlig falsch alles. Ich bin Tierschützer."
Schrie er, kam zu uns rüber, mein Kollege legte vor Schreck den Fisch hin. Der Typ schnappte sich unseren Totschläger und prügelte auf den armen Fisch wie ein Berserker ein.
Ungelogen mindestens 10 Schläge mit voller Wucht auf ein 25cm Rotauge, die den Fisch überall trafen, nur nicht am Kopf, da er sich ja nicht traute ihn anzufassen um ihn entsprechend zu treffen.
Dann liess er den Totschläger fallen und guckte ein auf:"Oh Gott, was hab ich gemacht", als hätte er seine Frau mit der Axt erschlagen, stammelte noch etwas wie:" So, jetzt ist er tot" Und setzte sich wieder in langsamen Dauerlaufschritt in Bewegung und verschwand. Wir guckten uns nur kurz verwundert an, dann auf den armen, am Boden liegenden Fisch, der nach dieser Foltermassnahme mit Sicherheit tot war. Da sollte der Mann recht behalten haben, der war tot.


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



olafjans schrieb:


> prügelte auf den armen Fisch wie ein Berserker ein.
> Ungelogen mindestens 10 Schläge mit voller Wucht auf ein 25cm Rotauge, die den Fisch überall trafen, nur nicht am Kopf, da er sich ja nicht traute ihn anzufassen um ihn entsprechend zu treffen.
> Dann liess er den Totschläger fallen und guckte ein auf:"Oh Gott, was hab ich gemacht"




ich hau mich in die ecke!!! MUAAHHAAHAH leute gibts... htä...hä.. kann.. nich... mehr!!!
:a|smash: 

nur gut, dass ihr ihn vorher mit dem kopfschlag betäubt hattet!


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch sagen, dass es ihm die Glubbscher rausgedrückt hat.
> Oder das Gestell verbogen.
> Egal, nur eines ist sicher: Gut hat es nicht getan, voll eines auf die Nüsse bekommen zu haben.


 
Ok



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen am See schrie so ein Spaziergänger: "Angler sind Tiermörder" dabei lief sein Schäferhund großer Hund im Naturschutzgebiet ohne Leine.
> 
> Das war bestimmt der eine der die Tierschutzpartei bei uns gewählt hat.


 
PETA lässt grüssen:q


----------



## olafjans (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> :a|smash:



Hehehe, das trifft es perfekt


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

kranke leute gibts|kopfkrat


----------



## fisherb00n (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



olafjans schrieb:


> "Haaaallllttt ihr Tierquäler. Der Fisch lebt ja noch, de ist noch gar nicht tot."
> Ich noch ganz sachlich:
> "Ja, wissen wir, deswegen sticht er ihm ja jetzt ins Herz."
> "Nein...ihr macht das völlig falsch alles. Ich bin Tierschützer."



Also für nen TierSCHÜTZER hat der ja ganz schön Gas gegeben...#d


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Echt klasse, was man hier so lesen kann. Mich wundert mittlerweile aber garnichts mehr. In meiner relativ kleinen Heimatstadt gibts auch ein paar Bekloppte, aber alles im Rahmen.
Seitdem ich in Osnabrück studiere, frag ich mich echt, ob ich oder die anderen bescheuert sind.....
Ab und zu sitz ich mit nem Kollegen einfach mal inner Stadt im Cafe und beobachte die Leute.....was man da für Gestalten sieht.....ich würde glatt behaupten, jeder 4. nicht alle Latten am Zaun hat.

Beim Angeln musste ich mich auch schonöfter mit Nervensägen rumplagen...anfangs versuchte ich noch zu diskutieren. Das bringt aber selten was, die meisten sind einfach nur penetrant dämlich.
Mittlerweile fehlt mir auch genz klar der Ehrgeiz und die Lust mich mit denen beim Angeln auseinander zu setzen.
Ich will doch einfach nur meine Ruhe undmöchte nicht belästigt werden. Dementsprechend reagiere ich auch.....bevor derjenige so richtig loslegen kann, leg ich die Hand wohl schonmal aufs Jagdmesser und sag ganz direkt, dass derjenige sich verpi**en soll...

Ist natürlich nicht die elegante Lösung, dafür funktioniert das in 99% der Fälle schnell und schmerzlos.......was die sich denken (falls überhaupt dazu in der Lage) ist mir völlig wurscht.

Gruß


----------



## roli_ch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hab am Wasser mal nen Angler! gesehen, der sich gegen die Schnaken nen BW-Benzinkanister mit Diesel über den Buckel gekippt hat. #q



Diesel (Rohöl - oder wenigstens wesentliche Substanzen davon) als Mückenschutz ist üblich und weit verbreitet. In vielen wirksamen Mückenschutzmitteln ist nicht viel mehr als parfümiertes Rohöl (siehe Produktedeklaration). Schau Dich mal in den Alaskaforen um, da findest Du jede Menge Tips und Rezepte um Diesel etwas wohlriechender zu machen. Das es wirkt habe ich in Alsaska am eigenen Leib erfahren....und rate mal, mit was unsere Bauern früher (und zum Teil heute noch) die Pferde gegen Bremsen schützten?


----------



## paumy (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich hab auch eine kleine Geschichte zu erzählen.

Ab und an bin ich mit dem GuFi am Rhein unterwegs und befische die Buhnen und Altrheinabschnitte. An diesem Tag (August 2008) wollte ich einen neuen Abschnitt erkunden. 

Nichts ahnend arbeitete ich mich Stück für Stück flussaufwärts. Normalerweiße ist am Rhein entlang immer relativ viel los, Spaziergänger, Radfahrer usw., doch dies war in diesem Waldgebiet nicht der Fall und ich genoss meine Ruhe und konzentrierte mich auf die Führung meines GuFi.

Doch was war das???...... Verdächtige Geräusche! 

Ich ahnte was es sein könnte. Ein Päarchen in der Natur, das ein wenig Spaß hatte. Doch es waren ohne sich wirklich darauf konzentrieren zu müssen  mehrere Stimmen ausmachbar ......  und schon war es passiert.

Ich platzte mitten in eine Sexorgie von 4 Männern und 2 Frauen, alle über 40. Als wäre es mir nicht schon peinlich genug, fragten Sie mich ob ich nicht auch mitmachen wolle? (Ohne Freundin und mit 4 Frauen Mitte 20 vielleicht ja, sooo aber nicht!!!  )

Dankend lehnte ich ab und suchte das weite!

Das war meine "spezielle Begegnung"

Für Interessierte : Rheinstrand bei Speyer


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

musste vor einigen Wochen von der Buhne runter und an´s Auto, weil ich ´ne Jacke brauchte...

auf dem Weg fiel mir (es war noch hell!) ein Polo auf, der schwer am wackeln und am stöhnen war - steamy windows |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> musste vor einigen Wochen von der Buhne runter und an´s Auto, weil ich ´ne Jacke brauchte...
> 
> auf dem Weg fiel mir (es war noch hell!) ein Polo auf, der schwer am wackeln und am stöhnen war - steamy windows |rolleyes




Vielleicht brauchts nen neuen Trööt: 

_"Versaute Geschichten der lüsternen Art, oder so..."_

#6


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchts nen neuen Trööt:
> 
> _"Versaute Geschichten der lüsternen Art, oder so..."_
> 
> #6


 
Jo, wobei dann aber "WIR" als Angler wohl die kranken Irren sind, die die Lüstlinge beim Schäferstündchen "stören".


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Jo, wobei dann aber "WIR" als Angler wohl die kranken Irren sind, die die Lüstlinge beim Schäferstündchen "stören".




Das hat was für sich.

:k


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

OK, von der Seite hab ich es noch nicht betrachtet. :q

Aber stimmt, einen Aufschrei des Glückes stoßen auch beide aus wenn sie ihn (für die Minderjährigen: den Fisch natürlich) rausgezogen haben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich will doch einfach nur meine Ruhe undmöchte nicht belästigt werden. Dementsprechend reagiere ich auch.....bevor derjenige so richtig loslegen kann, leg ich die Hand wohl schonmal aufs Jagdmesser und sag ganz direkt, dass derjenige sich verpi**en soll...




Ok, das passt ja dann voll zum Thema: *Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Wird sich zumindest der Spaziergänger denken der aus Interesse fragt "und, schon was gefangen?" #d


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Auch ein schönes Gleichnis...|kopfkrat Manch möchte gar nicht dran denken, was da wohl als Antwort kommen könnte, bei den Brüdern und Schwestern im Geiste :vik:...


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

... absofort sollte dieser treat wohl seine eigene kennzeichnung bekommen 





[um keinen ärger zu bekommen Quelle: Wikipedia]


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ok, das passt ja dann voll zum Thema: *Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*
> 
> Wird sich zumindest der Spaziergänger denken der aus Interesse fragt "und, schon was gefangen?" #d



Das bezog sich auf die voran gegangen Postings und damit auf Störenfriede, denen nur danach ist, dem Angler das Leben schwer zu machen.

Der freundliche Spaziergänger bekommt natürlich ne freundliche Antwort und bekommt das Messer agnricht zu Gesicht.


----------



## theweste (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



olafjans schrieb:


> Die nächste Begegnung ca. 3-4 Tage später:
> älterer Mann, so um die 60+, sehr feiner Anzug, äusserst gepflegtes Erscheinungsbild, wirkte auf mich irgendwie wie ein Richter oder so in der Richtung.
> Und ich hab an seinem Blick gleich gesehen, was jetzt kommen würde:
> "Sie wissen, dass man hier nicht angeln darf..."
> ...


 
So was Ähnliches hab ich letztens auch erlebt, nur bei mir war es kein älterer Mann sondern ein junges Mädchen (ca. 12-14). Ich stand neben einer Brücke da meinte sie von oben das ich da nicht angeln dürfte und wollt wissen ob ich auch einen „Angelführerschein“ habe. Ich hab sie erstmal ignoriert, sie ist dann auch weggegangen nach ca. einer Halben Stunde kam sie wieder und hat sich mit Pfeil und Bogen hinter mich aufgestellt und sagte, dass ich weggehen solle. Ich hab sie nur gefragt ob sie mir jetzt Angst machen will. Dann meinte sie dass sie unbedingt ihren Vater anrufen muss damit er mich von der Stelle vertreibt, aber leider hat er den Hörer nicht abgenommen.

Hab noch eine die ist aber nicht unheimlich oder krank sondern einfach nur nervig. Es gibt eine Stelle a der werden mein Kumpel und ich öfters mal kontrolliert meistens vom gleichem Kontrulör beim ersten mal meinte er von uns würde sich einer Schwarzangel, also zeigten wir unseren Angelschein vor und die Sache war eigentlich geklärt nur der Kerl war ein bisschen genervt da er uns nichts konnte. So als er meinen Kumpel und mich das letzte Mal dort kontrolliert hat meinte er aufmal das wir dort nicht Angeln dürfen. Wir haben ein paar Minuten mit ihm diskutiert, irgendwann wurde mir das zu doof. Also hab ich ihm meine Angelschein in die Hand gedrückt und ihm gebeten mir die entsprechende Stelle vorzulesen, er hat sie natürlich nicht gefunden und meinte dann dass es wohl geändert wurde.


----------



## fisherb00n (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



theweste schrieb:


> So was Ähnliches hab ich letztens auch erlebt, nur bei mir war es kein älterer Mann sondern ein junges Mädchen (ca. 12-14). Ich stand neben einer Brücke da meinte sie von oben das ich da nicht angeln dürfte und wollt wissen ob ich auch einen „Angelführerschein“ habe. Ich hab sie erstmal ignoriert, sie ist dann auch weggegangen nach ca. einer Halben Stunde kam sie wieder und hat sich mit Pfeil und Bogen hinter mich aufgestellt und sagte, dass ich weggehen solle. Ich hab sie nur gefragt ob sie mir jetzt Angst machen will. Dann meinte sie dass sie unbedingt ihren Vater anrufen muss damit er mich von der Stelle vertreibt, aber leider hat er den Hörer nicht abgenommen.
> 
> Hab noch eine die ist aber nicht unheimlich oder krank sondern einfach nur nervig. Es gibt eine Stelle a der werden mein Kumpel und ich öfters mal kontrolliert meistens vom gleichem Kontrulör beim ersten mal meinte er von uns würde sich einer Schwarzangel, also zeigten wir unseren Angelschein vor und die Sache war eigentlich geklärt nur der Kerl war ein bisschen genervt da er uns nichts konnte. So als er meinen Kumpel und mich das letzte Mal dort kontrolliert hat meinte er aufmal das wir dort nicht Angeln dürfen. Wir haben ein paar Minuten mit ihm diskutiert, irgendwann wurde mir das zu doof. Also hab ich ihm meine Angelschein in die Hand gedrückt und ihm gebeten mir die entsprechende Stelle vorzulesen, er hat sie natürlich nicht gefunden und meinte dann dass es wohl geändert wurde.



Klein und doof & groß und doof...leute gibt's|rolleyes


----------



## Kampflaus (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Beim Aalangeln ist mir auch mal was unheimliches passiert.
An einem kleinen FLuss bei uns in der Nähe wollte ich einen Ansitz machen und bin schon ein paar Stunden vor EInbruch der Dämmerung am FLuss angekommen. BIn dann bei der angrenzenden Wiese von irgendeinem Bauern ein ganzes Stück FLussaufwärts gelaufen und fand mich dann im tiefesten Niemandsland wieder. Naja Sachen aufgebaut und losgehts...
In der Dämmerung seh ich in ca. 50m Entfernung eine schwarze Gestalt mit Mantel stehen und zu mir rübergucken. Ich heb die Hand zum Gruße ; bekomme aber keine Antwort!!

Naja denk ich mir, wird wohl eine Vogelscheuche sein. Schließlich ist ja in der Nähe ein Maisfeld.
Nach etwa drei Stunden und mittlerweile ist es Stockfinster und nur der Mond ist zu sehen, gucke ich nochmal zu der "Vogelscheuche". Und da steht sie doch noch! "Naja wo auch sonst" denke ich mir und ziehe einen neuen Tauwurm auf. Kaum hab ich ausgeworfen, geier ich noch kurz umher und stelle erschreckender Weise fest, dass die "Vogelscheuche" verschwunden ist.
Das Gras/Schilf um mich herum ist Brusthoch und jedesmal wenn ich mich bücke oder auf den Stuhl niederlasse versink ich förmlich im Dunkeln.
Und da ich mindestens 1km von der nächsten Straße entfernt bin, wundert es mich schon arg wo diese Gestalt abgeblieben ist.
Naja habe jedenfalls voller Panik meine Sachen eingepackt und bin mähender Weise durch das hohe Gras gerannt. Musste dabei immer an Filme wie "Jeepers Creepers", "Dorf der Verdammten", etc denken


----------



## olafjans (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Auch ne Vogelscheuche hat irgendwann mal ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend ^^
Kann doch sein, dass der Bauer einem rumänischen Spargelstecher noch einen kleinen Extralohn angeboten hat.


----------



## fisherb00n (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



olafjans schrieb:


> Auch ne Vogelscheuche hat irgendwann mal ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend ^^




Ich brüll mich weg|muahah:

Dann bis morgen früh um 6 Herr Scheuche #h |bigeyes


----------



## olafjans (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Bei der Kreditanfrage bei der Bank würde das dann so ablaufen:

"Was sind sie von Beruf?"

"Ich bin professionelle Scheuche!"

"Aha...Nagetiere?"

"Nee, Vögel"

"Also Saisonarbeiter!?"

"Auch nicht, im Winter bin ich im Aussendienst in Afrika, da sind dann auch die üblichen Verdächtigen. In der Szene kennt man sich eben. Die wissen dass sie es lassen sollen, aber die versuchens immer wieder."

"Dann sind sie nicht festangestellt wie eine übliche Scheuche? Die sind ja so festangestellt, die Bewegen sich ja nichtmal vom Fleck!"

"Nein, ich bin selbsständig, im warsten Sinne des Wortes wesentlich selbstständiger als die konservative Scheuche, die sie gerade im Sinn haben."

"Ist das ein Lehrberuf? Oder haben sie studiert?"

"Ich bin eigentlich gelernter Erschrecker in der Geisterbahn. Aber durch den technischen Fortschritt ist die Nachfrage in dieser Branche leider zum erliegen gekommen.

"Was haben sie für Hobbys, wenn ich fragen darf?"

"In meiner Freizeit mache ich gemeinnützige und gleichzeitig eigenützige Arbeit."

"Zum Beispiel?"

"Vogelschutz. Ich erhalte somit die Artenvielfalt, schütze die Natur und sorge dafür, dass mein Arbeitsplatz gesichert wird."

"Und wofür brauchen sie das Geld für den Kredit?"

"Ich mchte Branchenübergreifend expandieren!"

"Achso! Und in welcher Branche möchten sie Fuss fassen?"

"Energiebranche."

"Und was genau wollen sie da machen?"

"Windraddreher und Solarzellenbeleuchter!"


Hehe, sorry für Ot, aber das musste mal sein


----------



## robertnesta (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

BITTE haltet diesen Thread für   I M M E R   am Leben !!!

Wann immer ich mich "schlecht" fühl langt ein Blick hier rein um mich wieder zu "motivieren".

Ich schmeiß mich weg... :z


----------



## Silurid666 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

an meinem lieblingsgewässer passieren von zeit zu zeit immer mal wieder merkwürdige sachen.

eine geschichte war im vergangenen frühling - 
das muss neumond gewesen sein, da ich mich erinnere in stockfinsterer nacht dort gesessen zu haben. 
das moorgewässer liegt ziemlich ab vom schuss und ist nur über schotter und schleichwege zu erreichen. zumindest sass ich da und es war herrlich still kein wind und kein autolärm.

hab mit meiner freundin versaute sms getauscht und irgendwann fiel mir auf, dass über den baumwipfeln am gegenüberliegenden ufer rote lichter erschienen - erst eins dann zwei. nach zehn minuten waren es sechs - ich kann es schlecht schätzen, aber ich vermute, dass die lichter weit weg waren, aber dennoch ziemlich hell. 

hatte anfangs gedacht es seien hubschrauber auf nem manöverflug. da die erscheinungen sich aber sehr langsam hin und her, rauf und runter bewegten(und ich mich erinnerte, dass hubschrauber zusätzlich ein blinkendes licht am rumpf haben), habe ich die möglichkeit irgendwann ausgeschlossen - zudem waren auch keine geräusche zu hören, die auf flugaktivitäten hinwiesen. 
das nervigste an der sache war, dass ab dem moment, wo die dinger aufgetaucht sind mein handy trotz bester empfangsanzeige keine sms mehr versendet, geschweige denn empfangen hat. auch telefonisch kam ich nirgends mehr durch.

die lichter sind nach knapp anderthalb stunden hinter den baumwipfeln verschwunden, aber die handy-blockade hat noch bis zum nächsten morgen um fünf - halb sechs angehalten...

was es letzten endes war, kann man nur spekulieren. vielleicht waren es zwei unabhängig voneinander aufgetretene phänomäne, die zufällig zur gleichen zeit eingetreten sind.|kopfkrat

aber damals hatte ich doch glatt ein wenig bammel, dass die kleinen grünen männchen mich gleich abholen ..|scardie:


mfg


p.s. 
ich hab da noch so was, aber das spare ich mir vorerst..#h


----------



## limpwrist (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Was für ein Männer Thema 

Keiner von euch Messer und Pistolen Cowboys würde jemanden abstechen oder auf ihn schießen.

Und jetzt brav weiter bellen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Silurid666

guck mal hier, uns ging´s damals ähnlich, aber die gute Exbräss hat uns aufgeklärt... wenn wir die nicht hätten...http://www.express.de/nachrichten/r...n-himmels-laternen_artikel_1218352748407.html!


----------



## Ollek (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

|rolleyes naja Krank war die Begegnung damals im Dezember auf Fehmarn sicherlich nicht, aber recht unheimlich schon als auf einmal mitten in der Dunkelheit dieser riesige "zottelige Inseljeti" da stand und fragte: 

"bist du Ollek"?

Total verängstigt habe ich ihn dann versucht mit nem Glas Halberstädter zu beruhigen was mir auch halbwegs gelang.

Na ma sehn, dieses Jahr hats noch nicht geklappt aber ich denk mal gegen ende November werden wir wieder zu einer "Expedition" nach Fehmarn aufbrechen dem unbekannten und mysteriösem auf der Spur. :m

Gruss


----------



## Silurid666 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@rubberduck

jo, vielen dank.. 
das liegt natürlich nahe irgendwie - und ich mach mich hier zum affen#q#q...

naja - fliegen die dinger denn über so einen langen zeitraum?

dann war es wahrscheinlich wirklich nur zufall, dass das handynetz in dem moment versagt hat.*#tgrmpf*

mfg|wavey:


----------



## Hyperloop (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

als ich mit ca. 16 jahren mal mit einem gleichaltrigen kumpel nachts am rhein gessesen habe und echt tote stille war .. kam plötzlich eine bierflasche angeflogen .. und wenig später kam dann ein ca 30 jahre alter besoffener penner an der uns immer näher kam .. als wir uns dann mit rutenhaltern bewaffnet hatten  ^^  ist er aus noch ungeklärter weise 5 meter vor uns stehen geblieben und hat sich dann zu unserem glück wieder vom acker gemacht .. puhh is uns der arsch auf grundeis gegangen .. seit dem ich dann mein 18 tes lebensjahr vollendet hatte, hab ich mir den kleinen waffenschein und ne walter P22 zugelegt (schreckschuss natürlich) damit fühlt man sich dann doch ein klein bisschen wohler am wasser =)


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Silurid, haben die mit Dir auch so komische Experimente gemacht? Dachte schon ich bin alleine.... :m:q:q:q


----------



## Silurid666 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@Doc Plato

ja, aber pssst!
bleibt unter uns ja?

mfg


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> ja, aber pssst!
> bleibt unter uns ja?
> 
> mfg




Klar, ich sach nüx! Versprochen!


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mulder und scully sind schon unterwegs! hab sie grad angerufen!!! die nummer vom FBI liegt immer bereit... #x


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

@ silurid,
laß doch lieber die UFO-Variante - klingt spannender. Diese Heißluft-Spaßballons fliegen nur c.a. 15 min.


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> @ silurid,
> laß doch lieber die UFO-Variante - klingt spannender. *Diese Heißluft-Spaßballons fliegen nur c.a. 15 min.*





> irgendwann fiel mir auf, dass über den baumwipfeln am gegenüberliegenden ufer rote lichter erschienen - erst eins dann zwei. nach zehn minuten waren es sechs - ich kann es schlecht schätzen, aber ich vermute, dass die lichter weit weg waren, aber dennoch ziemlich hell.
> 
> hatte anfangs gedacht es seien hubschrauber auf nem manöverflug. da die erscheinungen sich aber sehr langsam hin und her, rauf und runter bewegten(und ich mich erinnerte, dass hubschrauber zusätzlich ein blinkendes licht am rumpf haben), habe ich die möglichkeit irgendwann ausgeschlossen - zudem waren auch keine geräusche zu hören, die auf flugaktivitäten hinwiesen.
> das nervigste an der sache war, dass ab dem moment, wo die dinger aufgetaucht sind mein handy trotz bester empfangsanzeige keine sms mehr versendet, geschweige denn empfangen hat. auch telefonisch kam ich nirgends mehr durch.
> ...




Aalredl, ruf da mal an!

Kennt Ihr den Film "Independence Day"? Dem einen Vietnamveteran hat auch keiner geglaubt! 



Ich muss weg, diese Stimmen werden wieder lauter, ich werde gerufen, muss mich mit Alufolienhaube und Drähte als Antennen in den Garten stellen um weitere Instruktionen zu erhalten! Wahrscheinlich muß ich bald wieder auf ne Mission! Zuerst werde ich zum Mars gebeamt und von dort aus gehts per Shuttleexpress weiter nach Alpha Centaurie.... 

Möge der Saft, äääh, die Macht mit Euch sein!


Axo, Silurid, ich bin Dein Vater!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

bei dem vietnamveteran in independence day hat man auch vermutet, dass er sexuellen experimenten unterzogen wurde... |sagnix


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



olafjans schrieb:


> Auch ne Vogelscheuche hat irgendwann mal ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend ^^
> Kann doch sein, dass der Bauer einem rumänischen Spargelstecher noch einen kleinen Extralohn angeboten hat.



|supergri|supergri|supergri Aber glaub mir!! In diesem Moment war mir nicht nach Lachen zumute|bigeyes


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Beim Nachtangeln an der Talsperre ist mal still und heimlich mitten in der Nacht ein Heißluftballon angefahren gekommen - als er senkrecht ca. 50 m über mir war zündete er seinen Brenner, der ziemlich laut war - ich zuckte zusammen - schaute nach oben und habe mich voll erschrocken!
Das Ding hatte auch Positionsleuchten, war schneeweiß und es waren Menschen in der Gondel - also kein unbemannter Wetterballon oder sowas!

Habe die Nacht durchgeangelt und wurde morgens beim Frühstück von meinem Dad für verrückt erklärt, weil die Dinger angeblich nie nachts unterwegs sind!

???

...und dabei habe ich nur ein Weizen getrunken!!!

Schon krass, wenn mitten in der stillen Nacht über Dir ein lauter Brenner zündet und Du hochschaust und Positionsleuchten Dich anblinken!!!

War zuerst etwas konfus, aber als ich den Ballon erkannte & die Stimmen der Mitfahrer hörte ging es!!!

Sehr skurriles Nachtangeln war das!

Ernie

PS:

Weiß jemand, warum zur Hölle die wohl Nachts gefahren sind???

Ernie


----------



## Silurid666 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

hmm,

vielleicht haben die leutchen ein paar weizen mehr getrunken als du?

mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ja - möglich!

Schlimm war das Ganze, weil ich gerade so ein wenig eingedöst war und mich erst der extrem laute Brenner senkrecht direkt über mir geweckt hat!

Das verwirrt einen dann schon im ersten Moment - gerade weil dort nachts sonst einfach so gut wie keine Geräusche vorhanden sind!!!

Ernie


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> aber damals hatte ich doch glatt ein wenig bammel, dass die kleinen grünen männchen mich gleich abholen ..|scardie:


 
Quatsch, die haben nur deine SMS abgehört:q


----------



## Anglas (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also naya
Diese Leute die Nachts um 2 uhr in der nacht am Angelplatz mit irgendwelchen Waffen rumgespenstern ..muss man ignorieren die steigern damit ihr selbstbewusstsein. hört sich komisch an,. ist aber so. Um die Frage algm. zu beantworten reicht auch ein einfaches Fischmesser aus um sich zur wehr zu setzen was am Angelplatz eh unnötig ist. :gAngelt einfach +
Sich so komisch black anzuziehen ist einfach. Diese menschen haben ein schwaches selbstbild das sich beim täglichen Nachtlauf verstärkt. Warum könnt ihr euch denken|kopfkrat  Ich angle auf jeden fall lieber als mir über irgendwelche komsichen menschen gedanken zu machen. Petri Leute.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Naja - bis die komischen Menschen nachts mal vor Dir stehen!

Würd´ Dich gerne mal sehen, wenn Du mit Deinen 15 Jahren z.B. am Rhein sitzt und nachts mal von einigen dubiosen Gestalten auf Drogen gebeten wirst, Bargeld oder gleich Deine ganze Ausrüstung herauszugeben!

;O)

Also ich sorge immer dafür, dass ich beim angeln zumindest in der Lage bin, pot. Angreifer abzuwehren, da hier in köln schon einiges an finsteren Typen unterwegs ist!

Bisher ist es immer gut gegangen - aber da ich länger bei der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft meinen Dienst als Rechtsreferendar verrichtet habe, weiß ich, was so alles hier in der Gegend passieren KANN!

Da bin ich lieber vorbereitet, bevor ich in irgendeiner "Opfer-Selbsthilfe-Gruppe" sitze!

Ist meine Art von Prävention!

*grins*

...und in Notwehr darf man so Einiges - das mache ich den Leuten dann auch gerne klar, *wenn es sein muß* !

Jedenfalls werde ich meine Leidenschaft - das Nachtangeln - nicht deshalb aufgeben, weil es hier gefährlich sein k a n n und weil viele Gestörte unterwegs sind!

Ernie


----------



## Silurid666 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Quatsch, die haben nur deine SMS abgehört:q




hmm,
ich gläube, wenn die das wirklich mitgehört hätten, wären die schnellstmöglich geflüchtet -  und hätten die erde nie wieder besucht.

bei genauer überlegung...:
wenn die in etwa so aussehen, wie die da unten -hätten die mich gerne entführen dürfen:q

.


----------



## Benson (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> bei genauer überlegung...:
> wenn die in etwa so aussehen, wie die da unten -hätten die mich gerne entführen dürfen:q



Nach dem Aussehen würde ich da nicht gehen. Spätestens nachdem dir die grüne Frau den Pillemann abgeschnitten hat bereust du es vielleicht:m


----------



## Silurid666 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Benson schrieb:


> Nach dem Aussehen würde ich da nicht gehen. Spätestens nachdem dir die grüne Frau den Pillemann abgeschnitten hat bereust du es vielleicht:m



ach naja,

bin in gewisser weise masochist..:q


----------



## Tobi94 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ihr rutscht wieder in den FSK-18 Bereich#d


----------



## duck_68 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> bei genauer überlegung...:
> ...




Und was machst Du, wenn ER grün wird und dann abfällt....|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## fisherb00n (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

iiiiiih!!!
Dann kommt Pille und sagt:"Er ist tot Jim!" :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Siehst du Honey, hier sind jede Menge Ferkel...

Brauchste nur einsammeln!:m


----------



## ZanderKalle (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Auf mich und meinen Kollegen wurde schon mit Paintball Pistolen geschossen als wir im Unterholz saßen...... erstmal haben wir uns hingeschmissen und bemerkbar gemacht, zum Glück haben die uns nur verwechselt und haben sich auch entschuldigt.


----------



## fisherb00n (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

War zwar nicht beim angeln, aber ich wurde nachts auf meinem Moped mit nem rohen Ei beworfen...Treffer am Oberschenkel, dass ich mich nicht hingelegt habe war alles und wenn ich die Kerle erwischt hätte dann: |splat2:|smash:


----------



## sadako (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Auf mich und meinen Kollegen wurde schon mit Paintball Pistolen geschossen als wir im Unterholz saßen...... erstmal haben wir uns hingeschmissen und bemerkbar gemacht, zum Glück haben die uns nur verwechselt und haben sich auch entschuldigt.



Hui Paintballkugeln ohne entsprechende Schutzkleidung können ja auch schon ganz schön weh tun |bigeyes Auch, wenn`s meistens nur blaue Flecken gibt, schön ist das nicht wirklich.
Ich möcht gar nicht wissen, wie Ihr Euch erschrocken habt #t


----------



## Benson (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Auf mich und meinen Kollegen wurde schon mit Paintball Pistolen geschossen als wir im Unterholz saßen...... erstmal haben wir uns hingeschmissen und bemerkbar gemacht, zum Glück haben die uns nur verwechselt und haben sich auch entschuldigt.



Hehe, wirklich nicht lustig. Da hilft nur zur Futterschleuder zu greifen und mit Boilies zurückzuschießen


Im Ernst - Die Jungs durften da gar nicht spielen. Ich denke nicht, dass ihr euch in eine eingezäunte Anlage zum angeln eingeschmuckelt habt. Paintball unterliegt sehr strengen Auflagen. Ihr hättet die Jungs anzeigen können aber es war ja glücklicherweiße nichts weiter passiert!


----------



## Silurid666 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

painball ohne körperschutz = autsch - das muss nicht sein.

aber ihr habt im schreck scheinbar doch richtig reagiert. 

ich stell mir vor, das wäre mir passiert...|bigeyes
ich glaub, ich wär vor schusselichkeit in den teich gefallen.
hätte dann aber den vorteil gehabt, dass die farbe wieder von den klamotten gewaschen wäre|kopfkrat...

na solch eine begegnung wünsche ich niemanden..ne,ne...

aber sollte das mit dem paintball in deutschland jetzt nicht verboten werden? von wegen jugend, gewaltgefährdung und derartigem?

mfg


----------



## Boendall (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> painball ohne körperschutz = autsch - das muss nicht sein.
> 
> aber ihr habt im schreck scheinbar doch richtig reagiert.
> 
> ...


 
Gibt den ganzen einem schmerzhaften Hauch
Das mit dem verbieten hab ich gehört, bin gespannt wann Österreich das auch machen will.

Meiner Meinung ist es besser an zugelassenen Anlagen zu erlauben und solche wilden "Baller" wie oben dafür umso härter bestrafen.

Kugeln tun zwar nicht derbe weh, aber nicht umsonst ist am Paintballfeld einje Gesichtsmaske mit Schutzbrille Pflicht. Was sonst nur blaue Flecken macht reicht bei einem Treffer um das Auge zu zerstören.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> painball ohne körperschutz = autsch
> 
> Blauflecken gibt es auch mit:vik:
> 
> ...



mfg Flo


----------



## sadako (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> aber sollte das mit dem painball in deutschland jetzt nicht verboten werden? von wegen jugend, gewaltgefährdung und derartigem?



offtopic:
... soll wohl angeblich so sein. Demnächst wird noch das Spielen mit Wasserspritzpistolen wegen Gewaltverherrlichung verboten #q


----------



## Silurid666 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> offtopic:
> ... soll wohl angeblich so sein. Demnächst wird noch das Spielen mit Wasserspritzpistolen wegen Gewaltverherrlichung verboten #q



jepp...
sorry - soll nicht wieder vorkommen..


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

es gubt doch noch andere möglichkeiten "dem angreifer schmerzen zuzufügen"


----------



## schadstoff (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Jo sone alte vollglasrute mag  auch weh tun 


naja ich halte eigentlich nicht viel von waffen aber mein Kukrimesser ist immer mit beim Ansitz


----------



## BigGamer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Silurid666 schrieb:


> aber sollte das mit dem paintball in deutschland jetzt nicht verboten werden? von wegen jugend, gewaltgefährdung und derartigem?


 
Ich dachte das wär wieder vom Tisch??|kopfkrat



schadstoff schrieb:


> Kukrimesser


 
Was ist das denn für ein elegantes Tötungsgerät?:q


----------



## fisherb00n (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ist Kukris nicht ein tödliches Gift? (zuviel Zeit vor dem Rechner verbracht|rolleyes)

Die Paintballkugeln tun derbe weh...daher ist das "markieren" der Gegenspieler unter 15m meist untersagt und Schoner in bestimmten Bereichen Pflicht...immerhin kommt die Kugel mit 60 bar angeflogen...

Aber BtT, ich schweife dauernd ab#q


----------



## Mr Fangnix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



> Was ist das denn für ein elegantes Tötungsgerät?:q


ich habs grad gegoogled  sieht so aus :


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Macht irgendwie nen unhandlichen Eindruck, so krumm wie das ist|rolleyes


----------



## propac (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

hab mal vor jahren mit weiblicher begleitung an einem unserer kiesteiche nachts geangelt. so ca um 3 uhr standen auf einmal vier gestalten hinter mir, die sich erstmal über meine begleitung erkundigen wollten, weil sie ja die anderen sitzgelegenheiten am feuer bemerkten. die mädels lagen zum glück schon im zelt und ich log, dass meine kumpels da pennen würden. leuts ich sage euch, ich hatte dermaßen die hose voll, ich kanns garnicht beschreiben. seit dem tage nutze ich meinen waffenschein insofern, dass ich nachts immer einen ballermann dabei habe. mit diesen sechs kleinen freunden, die sehr schnell laufen können, kann ich sogar wieder schlafen und das sehr gut. 

mfg


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



propac schrieb:


> seit dem tage nutze ich meinen waffenschein insofern, dass ich nachts immer einen ballermann dabei habe. mit diesen sechs kleinen freunden, die sehr schnell laufen können,


 
Ne geladene echte Wumme mit echten Kugeln, keinen Pfefferteilen?|bigeyes


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Manchmal könnte man meinen wir wären hier in Amerika.

Ich hab bald mehr Angst vor anderen Anglern als vor den Gestalten die einem so begegnen.


----------



## Boendall (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Manchmal könnte man meinen wir wären hier in Amerika.
> 
> Ich hab bald mehr Angst vor anderen Anglern als vor den Gestalten die einem so begegnen.


 

Joar, da willst dich mit nen Angelkollegen von nebenan kurz unterhalten und du wirst niedergeschossen, weil er meint du willst ihm was Böses.

Ich sag mal im städtischen Bereich ist sicher öfter mit pöbelnden Gesocks zu rechnen, aber gleich ne echte Knarre find ich schon sehr deftig.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht mal nen Waffenschein habe, glaube ich, dass die wenigsten die behaupten, sie würden ihre Wumme benutzen wirklich abdrücken würden.
Find des trotzdem SEHR extrem. Wenn ich solche Ängste in meinem Revier haben müsste, würd ich nicht mehr Fischen gehen, da es alles andere als entspannend ist, wenn ich mich nur schwer bewaffnet sicher fühlen kann.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



propac schrieb:


> hab mal vor jahren mit weiblicher begleitung an einem unserer kiesteiche nachts geangelt. so ca um 3 uhr standen auf einmal vier gestalten hinter mir, die sich erstmal über meine begleitung erkundigen wollten, weil sie ja die anderen sitzgelegenheiten am feuer bemerkten. die mädels lagen zum glück schon im zelt und ich log, dass meine kumpels da pennen würden. leuts ich sage euch, ich hatte dermaßen die hose voll, ich kanns garnicht beschreiben. seit dem tage nutze ich meinen waffenschein insofern, dass ich nachts immer einen ballermann dabei habe. mit diesen sechs kleinen freunden, die sehr schnell laufen können, kann ich sogar wieder schlafen und das sehr gut.
> 
> mfg


Hast du 'nen Waffenschein oder 'ne Wbk, die wäre nämlich weg wenn sie dich erwischen?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



propac schrieb:


> hab mal vor jahren mit weiblicher begleitung an einem unserer kiesteiche nachts geangelt. so ca um 3 uhr standen auf einmal vier gestalten hinter mir, die sich erstmal über meine begleitung erkundigen wollten, weil sie ja die anderen sitzgelegenheiten am feuer bemerkten. die mädels lagen zum glück schon im zelt und ich log, dass meine kumpels da pennen würden. leuts ich sage euch, ich hatte dermaßen die hose voll, ich kanns garnicht beschreiben. seit dem tage nutze ich meinen waffenschein insofern, dass ich nachts immer einen ballermann dabei habe. mit diesen sechs kleinen freunden, die sehr schnell laufen können, kann ich sogar wieder schlafen und das sehr gut.
> 
> mfg




Alter, du bist mein Held!!!#6





Himmel, hoffentlich nehmen sie dir schnellstens wieder den Waffenschein, sowie auch deine Kanone ab.

Also wenn man manches hier liest, dann kann man echt froh sein, die betreffenden Personen nicht am Wasser zu treffen.


----------



## Mirko80 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Als ich nachts mal geangelt hatte,sind vier Wildschweine in die Lahn gefallen,welche von der bahntrasse gerutscht sind.die schwammen ein wenig rum und konnten sich aber schließlich ans ufer retten.ich hatte erst mal ne gute unterhaltung......


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



propac schrieb:


> seit dem tage nutze ich meinen waffenschein insofern, dass ich nachts immer einen ballermann dabei habe. mit diesen sechs kleinen freunden, die sehr schnell laufen können, kann ich sogar wieder schlafen und das sehr gut.
> 
> mfg



Ich sags ja, der Titel passt:

*Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!
*
Halt leider eher auf manche Angler als auf die gefühlte Bedrohung...* 
*
Sorry, aber wer mit Knarre zum Angeln geht weil er sich sonst nicht sicher fühlt, bei dem läuft für mein Empfinden was schief...* #t
*


----------



## propac (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

ich wundere mich schon sehr darüber, das es als unnormal gilt sich zu schützen. wenn man dann nachts am ufer sitzt und überfallen wird, die angelsachen entwendet werden und man selbst ins wasser geworfen wird, ja hat man dann einfach pech gehabt ? so ist es übrigens einem rentner hier bei uns ergangen, der beinah ertrunken wäre. es geht bestimmt nicht darum jemanden gleich zu erschießen, eher darum abzuschrecken.
und wenn ich mir das bild des obigen buschmessers betrachte, nunja soll man das auch verbieten ? 
achso, die waffe ist ein spielzeug aus den usa und sieht verdammt echt aus. aber allein die aussage mit den sechs freunden bewirkt schon wunder.

mfg


----------



## propac (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

wie man anhand der reaktionen merkt.


----------



## Boendall (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



propac schrieb:


> ich wundere mich schon sehr darüber, das es als unnormal gilt sich zu schützen. wenn man dann nachts am ufer sitzt und überfallen wird, die angelsachen entwendet werden und man selbst ins wasser geworfen wird, ja hat man dann einfach pech gehabt ? so ist es übrigens einem rentner hier bei uns ergangen, der beinah ertrunken wäre. es geht bestimmt nicht darum jemanden gleich zu erschießen, eher darum abzuschrecken.
> und wenn ich mir das bild des obigen buschmessers betrachte, nunja soll man das auch verbieten ?
> achso, die waffe ist ein spielzeug aus den usa und sieht verdammt echt aus. aber allein die aussage mit den sechs freunden bewirkt schon wunder.
> 
> mfg


 
Dabeigewesen oder erzählt bekommen?
Klingt für mich sehr nach düsterer Legende.

Ich wurde mal auf nem Dorffest von einem halbstarken angemotzt, der ist nach ein paar klärenden Worten von dannen gezogen.
Eine Woche später fragt mich ein Bekannter ob ich nicht Angst gehabt hätte gegen die 5 Hooligans alleine anzutreten und warum mir nix passiert sei

Ist halt oft so bei Erzählungen, jeder meint etwas dazu dichten zu müssen, damit die Geschichte spannender wird#c


----------



## propac (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

sagen wir so gehört und gelesen und wenn man mit klamotten in die weser fällt, dann wird es ganz schön eng. und wie gesagt, nachts bin ich bis jetzt dreimal überrascht worden und es ist bis jetzt keiner ums leben gekommen. 

mfg


----------



## cHHristian (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich saß mal Tagsüber mitm Kumpel oben an der Ohlsdorfer Schleuse, da kam nen Typ an der meinte. "Darf ich euch mal fragen was für euch eigentlich gelb bedeutet?"
Und dann hat er uns bestimmt ne Stunde zugetextet das gelb ja für viele nur "geh ein kleines bisschen weiter und kümmere dich um andere Sachen" bedeutet.
Naja Ochsenzoll ist ja nicht weit von da, denke mal der hatte gerade Freigang und nix zu tun 
mfg ch


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



> Ich wurde mal auf nem Dorffest von einem halbstarken angemotzt, der ist nach ein paar klärenden Worten von dannen gezogen.
> Eine Woche später fragt mich ein Bekannter ob ich nicht Angst gehabt hätte gegen die 5 Hooligans alleine anzutreten und warum mir nix passiert sei
> 
> Ist halt oft so bei Erzählungen, jeder meint etwas dazu dichten zu müssen, damit die Geschichte spannender wird#c


 

Fingerspitzengefühl mit ner Prise Menschenkenntnis und schon kann man zu 99% größeren Ärger verhindern.


----------



## cHHristian (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

man kanns natürlich auch einfach wie clint eastwood machen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkZTU5cNMEk

(schon mal bemerkt das man ab und zu vor jemandem steht dem man besser nicht blöd kommt? ..... so einer bin ich)


----------



## Hechtfänger2008 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mir is mal ne Wildsau entgegengekommen, da wird es einen anders, wenn sie 1m neben dir nen Haken macht.
Gefangen habe ich nichts an dem Tag. Gewehr hatte ich nicht dabei.

Grüsse Hechtfänger2008


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

war zwar nich beim angeln aber tief in der wildnis,
genauer gesagt auf einem truppenübungsgelände bei soltau,
gut 17 jahre her :
kumpel und ich auf - nennen wir es mal - survivaltour und in 4 std
unsere behausung für die n8 gebuddelt,plane drüber und eingerichtet.
tief im wald,weit und breit weder behausungen,licht oder sonstwelche zivilisation.
sind halt eingepennt und morgens is er als erster raus und findet genau vor
unserem ein/ausgang einige leere bierdosen !
wir hatten keinen alkohol dabei und haben auch rein garnix in der n8 gehört oder wahrgenommen.
da wir stundenlang an dem loch gebuddelt und ne menge erde umgewälzt haben war es ziemlich eindeutig,das die dosen vorher nich dort lagen oder ausgebuddelt wurden.

die zweite n8 in dem loch haben wir uns damals lieber geschenkt,hatten doch arge
bedenken . . .


----------



## BigGamer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mysteriös:q


----------



## Kampflaus (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> war zwar nich beim angeln aber tief in der wildnis,
> genauer gesagt auf einem truppenübungsgelände bei soltau,
> gut 17 jahre her :
> kumpel und ich auf - nennen wir es mal - survivaltour und in 4 std
> ...




hmm vielleicht eine besondere Form von "Schlafwandeln" ?|supergri
"Go sleeping- go drinking" oder so?!


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Mir ist jetzt schon 2 mal die Kette vom Boot durchgetrennt worden, da dachte ich mir Montagabend wäre gut mal für ne Kontrolle.

In der Stadt wars leicht neblig und wie erwartet am See die totale Suppe.
 22:00, ein mir nicht bekanntes Auto parkt da. Ich suche das Ufer ab, finde keinen Angler oder sonstjemand und denk mir es wird ein Jogger sein.

Also runter zum Boot gelaufen ums leerzuschöpfen. In der Nähe platscht was, kann wegen dem Nebel aber nichts sehen.
Dann schöpfe ich mit der Lampe das Wasser raus. Nach kaum 2 Minuten platscht es plötzlich direkt am Boot, Wasserwirbel werden sichtbar und es erscheint...|kopfkrat



Ne Taucherbrille samt Rest und sagt pustend 
"Guten Abend!" (Aber ohne eingeschaltete Lampe.)

Wurd dann noch ein ganz nettes Gespräch eigentlich, auf meine Frage ob ers normal findet nachts alleine zu tauchen:
Jaja, er macht das öfter. Er verkauft den Kram und testet neue Sachen gerne vorher. Also dieser Anzug wäre schonmal Murks weil undicht. Und er wäre früher Kampftaucher beim Bund gewesen...

Also ich hab einige Kollegen die tauchen, einige davon machen das nichtmal tagsüber allein (trotz Tauchlehrerschein) wegen der geringen Sichttiefe. Abgesehen vom allgem. Tauchverbot dort wars auch noch in der Angel-, nicht in der Badezone.
Allerdings wars insgesamt ein nettes Gespräch und ich begreifs nicht ganz warum ich in dem Augenblick keinen Herzkasper kriegte.


----------



## Bobster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Wirklich 'ne Geschichte wie im Film


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wirklich 'ne Geschichte wie im Film


|rolleyes Ist mir aber wirklich Montag so passiert.
Der Baggersee liegt mehr oder weniger in Ludwigshafen/Rhein. Die Stadtnähe macht allein schon tagsüber allerhand kuriose Begegnungen möglich.

Aber DAS im Februar|kopfkrat
Wer rechnet dann mit sowas? Nachts?|bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Da sind wirklich manchmal seltsame Typen am (unter) Wasser unterwegs.
diese Geschichte errinnert mich an eine Begebenheit, welche sich vor ca.
20 Jahren an meinem Baggersee ereignete.
Damals war ich ganz neu an diesem Gewässer und die beste Weise ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden, ist halt mit der Spinnrute einmal rum zu laufen.Der See besteht aus drei zusammengelegenen Seen, welche mit Durchlässen verbunden sind.Um alles(ca.160 ha) fischender Weise zu umrunden ist so schon mal ein ganzer Tag nötig.
So wurde es langsam dunkel und ich wechselte die Stelle, um noch ein paar letzte Würfe zu machen.
Als ich mich in der nächsten Schilflücke zum Werfen bereit machte, sah ich plötzlich, noch in Wurfdistanz, einen mächtigen Schwall.
Ohne langes Nachdenken, da ich überzeugt war dieser Schwall könnte nur von einem (kapitalen) Waller stammen, feuerte ich sofort den 45er Effzett 
genau an die Stelle.
Der Blinker war gerade aufs Wasser getroffen, schon kam der nächste Schwall!
Dies kam mir schon seltsam vor,aber ich ließ den Blinker nicht absinken,
da ich den Fisch noch an der Oberfläche wähnte, sondern zog gleich an
in der Hoffnung auf einen Anbiss.
Und dann der nächste Schwall, wobei mir langsam dämmerte, dass es sich
definitiv nicht um einen Fisch handelte, sondern dort unter Wasser wohl ein Taucher seine Bahn zog!
Auf weitere Würfe verzichtete ich daher und malte mir aus, wie der Kerl sich wohl gefühlt hätte, wenn er plötzlich meinen Effzett irgendwo in seiner Gummihaut gehakt worden wäre und ich dazu noch kräftig angeschlagen hätte.
Etwas später hab ich den Taucher noch gesehen, wie er seine Ausrüstung
ins Auto packte und grüßte ihn noch freundlich, als ich mit dem Auto an ihm vorbeifuhr.
Bei mir dachte ich nur:"Glück gehabt!" (Beide)
Seit dem weiß ich jedenfalls, dass dort ein Tauchclub ist und nicht jeder Schwall gleichbedeutend mit einem raubenden Fisch ist!

Taxidermist


----------



## Bluna74 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings seltsam, wie will er dann den Wels nach Hause bringen.:q



vielleicht können welse roller fahren, es gibt so einige unerklärliche phänomene...!? :q:q:q

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Namenloser (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich hatte auch mal ne begegnung der seltsamen art an einer meiner lieblings Angelstellen, hab sich so möchtegern Satanisten breit gemacht und ihre faxen da abgezogen, fanden das nur nicht so lustig wie ich und mein kumpel als wir: heil satanas riefen, sind dann weg gerannt und haben ihren krempel da liegen gelassen. das lustige daran war das sie ne stunde später wieder kamen und fragten ob sie ihren sachen wieder kriegen könnten hab den kram dann rausgerückt nachdem sie ihre teelichter entsorgt haben.


----------



## Oberlandler (9. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ich wohn scheinbar in der langweiligsten Gegend Deutschlands, was euch allen beim Angeln passiert. Sind zum Teil schon wirklich lustige Sachen dabei auf manch andere Geschichten kann ich aber auch gerne weiterhin verzichten

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich, dass, sollte ich mal in die Gegend so mancher Angler hier zum Fischen kommen, ich auf jeden Fall entweder meinen Sauer Repetierer oder eine Schrotflinte mitnehmen werde um mich vor den angelnden Kollegen zu schützen|bigeyes
Wahnsinn, was mancher so alles ans Wasser mitschleppt...

Wenn ich solche Angst am Wasser haben müsste, dass ich mich bewaffnen muss, würde ich mir sehr genau überlegen da nochmal angeln zu gehen.

Achja ein Erlebnis der skurilen Art habe ich dann doch aufzubieten. Vor 2 Jahren war ich an der Fliegenstrecke unterwegs, das dann auch noch unter der Woche wo da normal wirklich niemand ist und als die Natur ihr Recht verlangte, hätte vielleicht weniger trinken sollen bevor ich mich in die Wathose gezwängt habe, hab ich also das Bachbett verlassen, die Hose ausgezogen und bin dann in meiner schicken Boxershort hinter den nächsten Busch und siehe da, wenn treffe ich zwei junge Herren die gerade, naja wie soll ich das sagen, miteinander das Wunder der Liebe entdeckt haben
Da war ich dann doch ein wenig erschrocken, damit rechnet wohl niemand, die beiden wohl auch nicht, ich wurde übrigens eingeladen bei ihnen zu bleiben, lehnt aber dankend ab:q
Seitdem trinke ich vor dem Fliegenfischen nicht mehr so viel und gehe zu Hause vorm Losfahren nochmal auf die Toilette...
Als ich die Geschichte zu Hause erzählt habe, kam von meiner damligen Freundin natürlich gleich die Frage :" Sahen die wenigstens gut aus?"....
Und da sag mir einer nur Männer schauen aufs Äußerliche:vik:


----------



## franny (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

da hat ich au ma n erlebnis bei dem ich mir nur dachte WTF!!!
is schon ne zeit lang her (damals 12 übermorgen 19 jahre alt)

ich war mit nem kumpel an einem unserer kleinen vereinsweiher nachtangeln auf zander, wir waren die einzigen. auf einmal sehen wir das da scheinwerfer auf uns zukommen und denken uns nix böses^^ dann steigt da halt son typ aus um die 45 mit platte und er sah ziemlich zerlebt aus. er kommt zu uns rüber, fängt an uns vollzulawern und ,etz kommts, massiert mir die schultern (fürn 12 jährigen is das schon zieeemlich unheimlich), naja wir haben uns nich ma getraut dem zu sagen das er sich "verpissn" sollte, sondern haben dann halt, schööööön langsam, meinen vater angerufen das er uns abholen kommt, als der typ das mitbekommen hat is er dann auch verschwunden...

das war nummer 1^^ denn n paar wochen später war ich dann mit mein vater an einem anderen vereinsgewässer wer taucht auf????????? wieder der typ und fängt halt genauso an wies letzte mal (massiert mir die schulter!!!!!) diesesmal blieb er aber nur ca 40 minuten.... 

ich sags euch mir is fast ne ader geplatzt....

allerdings hab ich seit dem nie wieder was von dem gehört bzw. ihn gesehn, keine ahnung was mit dem passiert is...

mfg, franny


----------



## ernie1973 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



franny schrieb:


> da hat ich au ma n erlebnis bei dem ich mir nur dachte WTF!!!
> is schon ne zeit lang her (damals 12 übermorgen 19 jahre alt)
> 
> ich war mit nem kumpel an einem unserer kleinen vereinsweiher nachtangeln auf zander, wir waren die einzigen. auf einmal sehen wir das da scheinwerfer auf uns zukommen und denken uns nix böses^^ dann steigt da halt son typ aus um die 45 mit platte und er sah ziemlich zerlebt aus. er kommt zu uns rüber, fängt an uns vollzulawern und ,etz kommts, massiert mir die schultern (fürn 12 jährigen is das schon zieeemlich unheimlich), naja wir haben uns nich ma getraut dem zu sagen das er sich "verpissn" sollte, sondern haben dann halt, schööööön langsam, meinen vater angerufen das er uns abholen kommt, als der typ das mitbekommen hat is er dann auch verschwunden...
> ...


 
Vielleicht hat ihm ein Vater die Flausen endlich mal "rausmassiert" !

:m

e.


----------



## sadako (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Als ich die Geschichte zu Hause erzählt habe, kam von meiner damligen Freundin natürlich gleich die Frage :" Sahen die wenigstens gut aus?"....
> Und da sag mir einer nur Männer schauen aufs Äußerliche:vik:



Und, sahen sie wenigstens gut aus? |supergri


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Skronch schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt schon 2 mal die Kette vom Boot durchgetrennt worden, da dachte ich mir Montagabend wäre gut mal für ne Kontrolle.
> 
> In der Stadt wars leicht neblig und wie erwartet am See die totale Suppe.
> 22:00, ein mir nicht bekanntes Auto parkt da. Ich suche das Ufer ab, finde keinen Angler oder sonstjemand und denk mir es wird ein Jogger sein.
> ...




An welchem weiher war das denn in Lu?


----------



## riecken (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

War ma mit meinem kumpel angeln und unser jugendwart war wohl schon mit dem boot auf dem wasser..hat unsere lichter gesehen und ist auf uns zu gerudert...ist so halt nicht schlimm aber mann weiß halt nie wer es ist !


----------



## Angelklinge (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Im Sommer 2009 hatten nen Kollege und ich da auch so ein super Erlebnis am Kanal. Wir packen unser Zeug zusammen und fahren so gegen 2.00 Uhr vom Nachtangeln nach Hause, nach ca 300m kommt eine 90 Grad Kurve als wir um die Ecke kommen denken wir uns beim Anblick eines nacktem Männerhinterteils noch nix böses schlimm wurde es dann als der eine Männera.... an die Seite sprang und der nächste Männera... halb liegen auf ner Motorhaube zum Vorschein kam. Die Münsteraner kennen die Ecke, aber solche Leute halten sich da eigentlich nur am stillgelegtem Teil auf. Allerdings mussten wir da auch schon den Anblick zwei solcher Typen ertragen die da in der Sonne lagen und sich gegenseitig am Piephahn spielten, da läufste dann auch freiwillig nen Schritt schneller. Ich habe ja nichts gegen solche Leute aber kann man sowas nicht auch Zuhause machen!!!


----------



## Oberlandler (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Und, sahen sie wenigstens gut aus? |supergri



Nicht so gut wie ich.....:m


----------



## sadako (11. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Nicht so gut wie ich.....:m


arrrrrr |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## franny (12. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ihm ein Vater die Flausen endlich mal "rausmassiert" !
> 
> :m
> 
> e.



kein blassen xD aber wär vermutlich ma nötig gwesen^^


----------



## Oberlandler (13. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> arrrrrr |supergri|supergri|supergri



Hab ich mir bei deinem Profilbild auch gerade gedacht :m


----------



## strawinski (14. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

ich muß sagen, ich habe auch nen bekannten, der hat mir erzählt, das er die ninjaausrüstung hat..er braucht ne stunde um sich anzuziehen und dann schleicht er nachts durch den wald...warum die das machen weiß ich nicht....obwohl, wäre schon komisch wenn so einer mitten in berlin nachts gegen 1 in ne eckkneipe kommt und im ninjakostüm mit schwert an der theke ein bier bestellt oder sake......
die müssen sich ja auch irgendwie ausleben. schlimmer wäre es wenn nachts ein sumoringer hinter einem steht und stampft.......


----------



## Boendall (15. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...... schlimmer wäre es wenn nachts ein sumoringer hinter einem steht und stampft.......


 
Kommt aber nicht überraschend, die werfen doch erst mit Salz bevor die Stampferei losgeht


----------



## Chefkoch85 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Servus 

Ich hab da auch noch ne kleine Geschichte. Und zwar war ich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal an nem neuen Gewässer unseres Vereins über Nacht angeln. Das Wetter war schön die karpfen bissen und das Bier schmeckte. Alles wunderbar soweit. Als ich dann irgendwann von der Müdigkeit gepackt wurde legte ich mich zum schlafen ins Zelt. Nach ca 2 std schlaf wurde ich durch ein immer lauter werdendes knacken mit nem Riesen schlag im Anschluss geweckt. Als ich dann raus bin um zu schauen was los ist musste ich feststellen das Meister Biber 5 m von meinem Zelt entfernt nen Baum hingelegt hat. Da ist mir dann doch etwas anders geworden und schlafen konnt ich dann auch nimmer. Seit dem schau ich das ich mein Zelt möglichst weit von bäumen entfernt aufstelle.
Mfg Christian


----------



## strawinski (15. März 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

ich glaube, die werfen reis.....ab und zu stand mal urplötzlich ein fuchs 1 Meter vor mir....keiner rührte sich und dann trollte er sich....


----------



## AnotherB0y (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ok nun meine Story..

Wir fuhren an einen Forellenteich im bergischen.

Wir legten ganz normal die Ruten aus , mit einer Standardmontage.
11er Harken mit Wurm + Made gespickt und auf Grund gelegt.

 Ich war da 12 Jahre alt, zog die eine Rute mal raus und dachte mir, ich mach einfach mal bisschen Anisöl auf die Würmer drauf.

Doch dann passierte es.

Die Pose mit dem Anisölbegossenen Würmern und Maden war weg.

Ich schlug also leicht an und zog heran , konnte nicht sehen was es war, fühlte sich jedenfalls an als hätte ich einen Karpfen an der Angel, doch was war es ? EIN WELS von 1m länge.

Dass der 11er Forellenharken einem doch 1m langen Wels standhält und sich nicht aufbiegt konnte ich kaum glauben.

Also wir machten dasselbe Spiel nochmal und was war?

Wieder ein Wels!

Manche hier mögen es vielleicht nicht glauben , aber wir haben nur mit Wurm + Made + Anisöl auf Grund 2 Welse gefangen , an einem Forellenteich!

Die meisten anderen Leute haben übrigens direkt eingepackt und sind nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## AnotherB0y (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Ok , nun die nächste Story , die nicht mir persönlich passiert ist , ich aber beobachtet habe:

Ein Mann war sehr sauer, weil er nichts gefangen hatte.

Als er ging, riss er sein Stahlvorfach mit Gewalt von der Hauptschnur ab , warf seinen Wobbler ins Wasser und was passierte? Kurze zeit Später verspeiste ein Hecht/Zander diesen.

Was der Typ danach noch großartig gemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen , seine Teleskoprute hat er allerdings nachdem der Raubfisch seinen Wobbler verzehrte noch ins Wasser geworfen , LoL.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

2 Kollegen haben letztes Jahr einen nackten, gefesselt auf dem Bauch liegenden Mann gefunden, der sich auf ihre Ansprache hin weder rührte noch reagierte.
In echter Panik haben sie die Trachtengruppe gerufen und den Fund einer Leiche gemeldet.
Die gingen zu der Stelle, kamen nach kurzer Zeit grölend wieder.
Es war ein "schwuler Sklave", der da, von seinem "Meister" geknebelt und angepflockt rumlag und auf "Benutzung durch jeden der will" wartete.

Der See war bis vor 2 Jahren ein beliebter Treffpunkt für Jungs vom anderen Ufer, da gab es diverse Stories; mal zum wegschießen, mal zum Wut kriegen.


----------



## Florian-09 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Also bei unsern Gewässern ist es üblich das Leute aus meinem Alter sich grundsätzlich an den Teichen besaufen und zu müllen und dann auf die Angler losgehen und anpöpeln  ! Oft meist ohne Erfolg mit viel Glück langt auch mal ein Angelkollege zu und es ist aus die Maus  ! Ich nehme auch immer einen Meinugsverstärker mit ist einfach sicherer ;D


----------



## k4rpfenhunt3r (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

Moin
Ich war abends angeln ( wahr schon sehr dunkel ). Mein treuer begleiter namens Glenn ( Golden Retriver ) war auch mit dabei.
Nach ca einer Stunde raschelte es sehr merkwürdig im gebüsch. ich nahm meine Taschenlampe und suchte nach Sachen die das Raschen ausgelöst haben konnten. Aufeinmal stand ein junger Mann in Tarnanzug vor mir. Mein Hund, so schrechhaft wie er ist, stand schon längst hinter mit. Es tut mir immer noch sehr leid aber aus schreck habe ich den Jungen eine mit meiner Taschenlampe übergebraten ( zum Glück sehr schwach ). Er schüttelte ich und lief wech. Kurz danach kam er wieder ich entschuldigte mich bei ihm worauf er sagte:" nicht schlimm ich hab ja n helm auf" und dann klärte er mich auf warum er im gebüsch war.
Er und seine Freunde haben ne Soft Air schlacht gemacht
lg karpfenhunter


----------



## Heringskiller89 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unheimliche Begegnung der kranken Art!!!*

moin

ich sag mal so "egal was dein frund geraucht hat er sollte weniger nehmen" 
ne aber mal spaß bei seite das ist echt hart hätte ja auch was schlimmeres pasieren könn.
es gibt genug verükte auf dieser welt. 
ich hab wirklich nur zum selbstschutz für solche sachen wenn ich mal allein nachts angeln fahre (ist meistens nicht der fall) ne dose Pfefferspräy mit. aber nur zum selbstschutz. die meisten die komm sind kontrolööre und die tun ja nix und schleichen sich nicht so an, und weisen sich meistens schnell aus und damit ist die sache gegessen.

Aber zum glück toitoitoi ist bis jez nboch nichts passiert was in die richtung somit ist die flasche immernoch so wie se ist seit zwei jahren im rucksack.

hoffe auch das ich das nie nehmen muss 
Mfg peter


----------

